# Der Konger-Trööt



## Andal (24. April 2016)

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-roll...=com_virtuemart&view=category&keyword=streeto neu im Hause Konger. Da könnte man direkt schon wieder schwach werden...! #h


----------



## Promachos (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Der Trööt kommt mir wie gerufen, um meine Fragen loszuwerden:

1. Kann mir jemand Infos zur Stallion M (232 cm und WG bis 21 gr.) geben, zum Beispiel zur Charakteristik und zum Köderspektrum?

2. Wie lange dauert es erfahrungsgemä, bis eine Rute im Shop bei Clickbaits wieder erhältlich ist? 

3. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der telephonischen Erreichbarkeit von Clickbaits gemacht?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Was inspiriert dich daran? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaka (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Trööt kommt mir wie gerufen, um meine Fragen loszuwerden:
> 
> ...



zu 1. Schreib mal dem User Aux1907 eine Nachricht. Der hat sie. 

zu 2. Mir scheint das Verfügbarkeitssystem recht wirr zu sein. Auf Nachfrage kann man auch Ruten bekommen, die als ausverkauft drin stehen oder gar nicht auf der Seite gelistet sind.


----------



## eric20004 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

hat schon jemand von euch erfharung mit der konger equs maxim? wäre toll mal was zu hören


----------



## Aux1907 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Promachos schrieb:


> 3. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der telephonischen Erreichbarkeit von Clickbaits gemacht?



Spontan erreichen konnte ich da noch nie jemanden auf dem Festnetz.
Aber, wenn man auf den AB spricht wird man definitiv zurückgerufen!


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich empfehle Facebook als Kontaktmedium. Da reagieren Sean Perez, oder Dennis Lenz sofort.


----------



## Darket (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich will ja eigentlich nicht schon wieder was anschaffen, aber falls doch: hat jemand nen Tip für ne Rute um 60g? Das wäre die Lücke, die ich hier noch hätte.


----------



## RayZero (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich will ja eigentlich nicht schon wieder was anschaffen, aber falls doch: hat jemand nen Tip für ne Rute um 60g? Das wäre die Lücke, die ich hier noch hätte.



Im momentanen, deutschen Konger Line Up gibt es leider keine Spinnrute bis 60g. Die schwerste endet momentan bei realen 45g.


----------



## Darket (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Schade, ist aber wahrscheinlich besser so. Wäre auch keine dringend erforderliche Anschaffung. An der Spree reichen 35g aus und die kann ich mit der Aspius noch abdecken und so selten wie ich mal nen Tag nach Brandenburg zum Hechtangeln komme, tut's da auch die schwere 100g Rute. Insofern wäre da eh nur wieder der Affe befriedigt worden. |supergri


----------



## Promachos (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Die Stallion M ist reserviert. Soll angeblich Mitte dieser Woche wieder verfügbar sein - das ist ja schon morgen:m
Danke allen für die Tipps und Hinweise.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich will ja eigentlich nicht schon wieder was anschaffen, aber falls doch: hat jemand nen Tip für ne Rute um 60g? Das wäre die Lücke, die ich hier noch hätte.


Wenn Du schon eine Aspius hast, welche denn, eine rote oder eine von den 4 weißen ?
Bis 60g realisierbares Köder-WG und eben in 2,7m Länge kann man die neuere weiße H ganz gut einsetzen.


----------



## Darket (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Weiß, aber in 27g. Wie gesagt bis 35g bequem, 40 noch ok. Ist hier für mich eine super Allroundrute, weil ich im Angelalltag nicht höher muss und mit der sowohl Gummi als auch harte Sachen gut fischen kann. Wie gesagt, ich brauche nicht unbedingt ne 60g Rute, aber man will ja immer...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Die stark fehlgewichtete "alte erste" Aspius 2,70m 7-28g ist genau wie die neuere Yasei Aspius AX 270 H 14-40g eine, die bei Shimano ab Mod.2016 H-Version (Lesath,Speedmaster) mit bis 56g sehr viel genauer belabelt wird, und das bei mir so auch mit großen Wobblern gut tut. Muss man sich nur trauen ... 
Die leichter gemachte Yasei Aspius AX 270 MH 7-28g würde ich auf 35 bis 38g setzen.

Für mehr Power in der Rute und harte Führung größerer Köder muss man nochmal ein gutes Stück höher gehen, also 60g locker mit viel Spaß und Reserven nach oben. 

Die dickeren Geschütze sind wie schon gesagt bei Konger momentan  nicht verfügbar, aber ich schätze die schaffen das bald auch.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Bitte... hier geht es um Konger und nicht um andere Marken - Danke!


----------



## Kaka (26. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Andal schrieb:


> Bitte... hier geht es um Konger und nicht um andere Marken - Danke!



#6#6#6

Gibt genug Threads über die Ruten, bei denen man hauptsächlich den Namen bezahlt.


----------



## Darket (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Sorry Jungs, hab mich hinreißen lassen#h


----------



## Hänger06 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

http://skleptrabucco.pl/spinningi/

polnischer händler mit dem bisher größten von mir gefundenen Angebot

Mit Firefox und S3 Googel Translator gut zu lesen Versandkosten 4-7€

Gruß

z.Z. 100PlZ = ca 23€


----------



## Allroundar (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo  

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der konger stallion sword strike


----------



## Burney (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-streeto-xul-angelrute-185cm-0-5-6-g-

Es juckt doch schon sehr starknin den Fingern


----------



## Kaka (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Burney schrieb:


> http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-streeto-xul-angelrute-185cm-0-5-6-g-
> 
> Es juckt doch schon sehr starknin den Fingern



Bist du ruhig. Pssst, Mund halten. 

Führe mich nicht in Versuchung :q:q


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger hat ja nicht nur Ruten mit einem tollen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis im Programm, sondern auch Rollen. Von daher meine Frage: Hat denn schon Jemand eine Konger Rolle live in der Hand gehabt, oder etwa schon damit gefischt? Würde mich interessieren wie die so sind,..


----------



## Kaka (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Mich würden trotzdem (nein, ich kaufe jetzt keine |supergri) mal die ersten Meinungen zur Streeto interessieren. Von den Bildern her sieht der Rollenhalter bzw. Griff "ungemütlich" aus finde ich.


----------



## DeralteSack (27. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Solche Griffe hat auch meine Spro Hypalite 66S. Am Anfang ist es etwas seltsam, so zwei harte Klumpen mit ergonomisch geformten Fingermulden in der Hand zu haben. Man vermisst das gewohnte Kork oder Duplon. Aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran und merkt auch die ganze Zeit den Blank an der Hand.
Ist wie alles halt ne Geschmackssache.


----------



## Promachos (28. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

 Mich erinnert die Griffform der Streeto etwas an die Okuma One Rod. Die hatte ich mal in der Hand und muss sagen, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (28. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hello again

Heute habe ich mir die Stallion M bestellt. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf den ersten Praxistest, voraussichtlich nächste Woche.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Konger Impact Casting Spin?

Ich habe sie in diesem Shop gefunden, der hat auch andere Kongerartikel im Angebot und ist preiswerter als Clickbaits.

Wäre für Infos dankbar.


----------



## Hänger06 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin,

da kommt aber noch 19% Einfuhrsteuer darauf ab 25€ und zwar auf den Gesamtbetrag (Versandkosten auch) also bei 100€ + 6,90€ Versand = 106,90€ +19% EinFst.20,88€

Gesamt 127,77€

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Innerhalb der EU kommen keine Steuern hinzu, oder beziehst du dich auf ein anderes Angebot?


----------



## Tobsen86 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Polen ist EU-Mitglied, womit die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer hier entfällt. #6

_Edit: Grad gesehen, Testudo war schneller. _


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich habe sie jetzt einfach mal bestellt und bin gespannt.

Ich denke nächste Woche wissen wir mehr.


----------



## DeralteSack (29. April 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Die Waren kommen aus Polen, *ohne *Steuern und Zollzuschlag.
Polen gehört zur EU.:m

Aus Polen wird sehr gerne mit GLS versendet. In der Regel dauern Lieferungen dann zwischen 4 und 7 Tagen.


----------



## randio (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich habe mir einige günstigere Ruten (unter 100 Euro) auch mal angesehen und bin nicht sooo begeistert. Ich habe die Stöcker allerdings noch nicht gefischt und werde es aber auch nicht.
Für den schmaleren Geldbeutel, bzw. für die, die nicht so viel ausgeben wollen sicher okay. Ich finde auch P/L nicht überragend, sondernd man bekommt was man bezahlt! (Ist ja bei der Penzill Serie ähnlich) Aber auch das ist ja in der heutigen Zeit schon was Gutes. ;-)


----------



## Kaka (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Begründung? Würde mich interessieren, da ich sie von P/L eben überragend finde.


----------



## randio (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hm, sehr schwierig eine rationale, subjektive Begründung zu schreiben. Im Detail waren einige Ruten nicht sehr sauber verarbeitet. (Wicklungen, Ringe und Kanten von Kork oder EVA)
Das sehe ich in dem Preisbereich aber auch nicht als so kritisch an. You get what you pay for... (und manchmal auch viel weniger)  Ich bin da auch vielleicht auch etwas voreingenommen, da ich sonst nichts in dem Preisbereich besitze. Ich war gewillt mal eine Rute davon zu testen, aber 70 Euro für 1-2 mal fischen und dann als Rankhilfe zu nutzen war mir der Spaß nicht wert. Alles was es da gab bzw. ich gesehen/begrabbelt habe, habe ich mMn. in besser und hochwertiger, ABER leider auch teurer.

Da ich das als Einzelperson schreibe und die Ruten nicht gefischt habe, ist das sicher wenig repräsentativ.

Fast vergessen, das Design sagt mir da meist nicht zu. Subjektiver gehts aber nicht und ist natürlich kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Geschmack ist ja bekanntlich Bandbreite. (insbesondere unter deutschen Anglern)


----------



## Promachos (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Also ich mache das so, wie randio es nicht machen will: Ich kann mir die Ruten vorher nicht ansehen, bin aber so neugierig, was die Stöcke taugen, dass ich mich für einen Blindkauf - zur Not einer Rankhilfe:m - entschieden habe.
Ich fische im selben Bereich momentan eine Altemiss, die mir aber etwas zu kurz ist. Entweder die Stallion überzeugt mich oder ich verkaufe sie wieder, was problemlos möglich sein dürfte, oder ich hebe sie für meinen Sohn auf.

Gruß Promachos 

P.S. Du kennst die Altemiss, Andi


----------



## vermesser (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich würde mir ja eine gönnen, wenn ich eine Lücke hätte, die zu stopfen is  . Aber ich finde keine  , die Ausgaben rechtfertigen würde. 

Außerdem besitze ich einige Yaseis und Fantasistas sowie Mag Pros...ich gehe davon aus, dass die Konger zwar ggf. mithalten kann, aber nicht besser is. Das bremst die Motivation zum Kauf noch aus.


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Heute ist was lustiges passiert. Dachte erst an den Barsch des Lebens an meiner Konger CX Nano Perch. 2er Easy Shiner am Texas Rig über den Grund geschleift und plötzlich...Booom!

20er FC und 0,06 Momoi Ryujin Hauptschnur. Und was hängt dran? Ein regulär gehakter Karpfen mit ca 6 Pfund, der den 2er Shiner aber mal voll genommen hat. War überrascht wieviel Power dieses filigrane Rütchen hat. Konnte den Fisch relativ schnell landen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich schaute mich gerade im verfügbaren Clickbaits-Angebot  nach längeren Konger Ruten in 2,70m/9ft um:
http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten

Gibt es dort wirklich nur diese 2 Modelle in 2,70m mit 36T-Blank, unter 100€ und auch keine anderen als 15-45g WG-Angabe?
Suche aktuell nach was mit der Blankart, aber leichterem WG.

1)
Konger Stallion Hybrid Power 270cm WG-Angabe=15-45g (Gewichtsangabe 138g)

2)
Konger Stallion Zander 274cm WG-Angabe=15-45g (Gewichtsangabe fehlt)

Zur Konger Stallion Hybrid Power 270cm 15-45g hat
RayZero ja hier etwas geschrieben, WG ist wohl eher stimmig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4491842&postcount=154

Ansonsten Flaute im Informationswindpool?


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

http://konger-fishing.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Konger-Angelruten-2015.pdf

Lade dir doch mal den Katalog runter und schau mal rein.
Da gibt es noch viel mehr!

Ich denke, dass du da was finden könntest.


----------



## RayZero (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Bei Clickbaits einfach mal anfragen, auch wenn sie die Rute nicht im Shop haben. Sean kommt eigentlich an alle Modelle sehr schnell ran.

http://konger-fishing.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Konger-Angelruten-2015.pdf

In der Paladin CX Serie gibt es viele Ruten mit 2,70m von 10 bis 45g Wurfgewicht. Schwerere sucht man vergeblich, was für mich persönlich nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



randio schrieb:


> @W-Lahn
> Quasi beim Generalimporteur. ;-)
> Und nein, es ist da nicht gänzlich alles schlecht und die Ruten sind den Preis wert. Allerdings gibt es in dem Preisbereich auch andere gute Ruten wie die Penzill (sogar Titan), die Mag Pros, oder auch neue Serien aus dem Hause Cormoran (Hat sich seit Daiwa etwas getan).



Mir ist schon klar dass es auch andere Ruten mit einem ähnlichen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gibt, ich konnte nur deine Kritik bezüglich unsauberer Verarbeitung nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RayZero schrieb:


> Bei Clickbaits einfach mal anfragen, auch wenn sie die Rute nicht im Shop haben. Sean kommt eigentlich an alle Modelle sehr schnell ran.


Darum geht es mir ja schon, soll verfügbar wenigstens über einen bewährten Shop sein, auf Kataloge allein gebe ich nicht viel, weil Papier geduldig ist. 
Eine Bestellung eines bisher unbekannten Types würde einem zu einen Early-Adopter und Zeta-Tester machen, mal sehen ... :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Nur weil ein Produkt in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist, wird man gleich zum Produkttester. Konger ist ja schon einige Jahre am Markt, nur nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Wenn Du (lesbare DE,EN) Testberichte oder ähnliches kennst, dann her damit! :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

So ich habe meine Rute heute bekommen und die macht einen guten Eindruck. Saubere Wicklungen, der Kork könnte etwas feiner bearbeitet sein. Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe sie am Wochenende auszuprobieren.


----------



## Promachos (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Auch ich werde morgen die Stallion Hybrid M einem ersten Praxistest am Wasser unterziehen, hoffentlich mit Fischkontakt.
Vom ersten Eindruck her macht die Rute einen sehr guten Eindruck, sie ist leicht und filigran, so wie ich das mag, und sauber verarbeitet - bis auf den Zierring des Schraubrollenhalters, der sich vom Kork gelöst hatte und beim Auspacken lose auf dem Blank herumgerutscht ist.:r

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger Rutenkatalog 2015 (PDF)
S-Nr.25
Konger Stallion
The relatively *thick-walled* blanks were made on the basis of carbon mats pressed at a pressure of 36 t.
As a result, light, durable and damage-resistant rods have been obtained.

Gibt einen Hinweis darauf, dass die unmodernen dickwandigen Blanks eben nun günstig sein können! #6

Es gibt bei denen genau 2 Rutentypen mit sehr ähnlichen Werten:

- Konger Stallion Hybrid Power
- Konger Stallion Zander
gibt es beide gleich gerated in 2,59m 5-28g, 2,74 15-45g, Zander noch in 2,59m 8-35g

Die Ausführung 2,59m 5-28g wäre interessant und evtl. zu verlängern.

Welcher Unterschied in der Aktion besteht bei denen?
Aus dem Text wird man nicht recht schlau, Fast Taper Spitze sollen beide haben, hat Zander eine feinere Spitze oder eine grobere?


----------



## RayZero (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Konger Rutenkatalog 2015 (PDF)
> S-Nr.25
> Konger Stallion
> The relatively *thick-walled* blanks were made on the basis of carbon mats pressed at a pressure of 36 t.
> ...



Die Hybrid Power hat eine ganz klare Spitzenaktion, die Zander eher eine semi-parabolische Aktion. Sprich die Zander fällt einen ticken weicher aus.

Quelle: Sean Perez

Das mit der Hybrid Power kann ich bestätigen und die Zander dürfte ich leider noch nicht in natura sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Danke, das hilft doch schon sehr weiter! #6


----------



## randio (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RayZero schrieb:


> ...Die Hybrid Power hat eine ganz klare Spitzenaktion...
> Quelle: Sean Perez
> ...



Mehr kann und darf man bei dem Preis aber auch nicht erwarten.
Als Einsteigerrute zu dem Kurs aber bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
Habe schon überlegt meinem Dad das Teil zu ordern. Für 5-6 mal im Jahr auf Zander geht die sicher mehr als klar.

Ich warte aber noch auf 1-2 weitere Meinungen.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich hab zwar keine Power sondern ne Rocker und bin echt mehr als überzeugt vom PLV. Sehr gute Ruten für den Preis.
Wer mit einem guten und gesund Maß angelt und nicht gerade zur absoluten Extreme tendiert, der ist mit Konger echt gut beraten.
Im Vergleich zu einigen Shimano, SG, DAM,... sind die Ruten in ihrem Preissegment klasse.
Gutes muss nicht immer teuer sein.


----------



## Kaka (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich würde sie übrigens nicht unbedingt als Einsteigerruten bezeichnen. Klingt so negativ. Würde auf den selben Ruten Shimano oder Daiwa stehen, bin ich mir sicher, dass jede einzelne Rute mindestens 50 Euro mehr kosten würde.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Da stimme Kaka zu!

Ich hatte ne Nachfolge für meine zerstörte 25gr Greys gesucht, die etwas länger auch ausfallen sollte. Mit der Prime Rocker habe ich meines Empfinden nach sogar etwas besseres mit etwas mehr Sensibilität gefunden.


----------



## randio (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich würde sie übrigens nicht unbedingt als Einsteigerruten bezeichnen. Klingt so negativ. Würde auf den selben Ruten Shimano oder Daiwa stehen, bin ich mir sicher, dass jede einzelne Rute mindestens 50 Euro mehr kosten würde.



"Einsteigerrute" war eher auf den Preis bezogen und nicht despektierlich gemeint.


----------



## Burney (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich bin absolut scharf auf die Konger Streeto XUL. Wird def. bestellt, sobald lieferbar.Anfrage ging gerade via fb raus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Burney schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut scharf auf die Konger Streeto XUL. Wird def. bestellt, sobald lieferbar.Anfrage ging gerade via fb raus



Die ist hier doch verfügbar. Ich habe meine Rute schnell bekommen, obwohl der Versand nach Ungarn immer was länger dauert. Aber sonst ist alles gut gelaufen.


----------



## Burney (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Scheinbar nicht...laut FB Antwort erst Anfang Juni...


----------



## Kevka91 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich in diesem Forum lesen konnte scheinen die Konger ruten ja wirklich nicht schlecht, selbst für fortgeschrittene spinnfischer. 

Nun suche ich für mich auch 2 neue Spinnruten und hoffe ihr könnt mir dahingehend helfen? 

Gesucht wird zum einen einen Barsch u. Forellenrute für Bäche und Stille Gewässer. Hier würde ich gerne einiges am Köderspektrum abdecken können um Erfahrungen zu sammeln l. ( Kleine Spinner, wobbler, gufi, und ggfs das finesse angeln mal antesten)

2. Suche ist fuer Seen und hauptsächlich den Mittellandkanal eine Zander, Rapfen und Co. Rute fürs Gufi und Wobbler angeln. Ost nicht schlimm wenn dort auch leier köder wie spinner und blinker funktionieren.

Wichtig ist mir eine gute Rückmeldung da ich mit meiner jetzigen Spinnruten leider zu wenig davon bekomme (Greys Prowla Platinum 20-50 gr) wahrscheinlich einfach zu überdimensioniert ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und Konger hat hier das passende für mich. Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus 

Grüsse


----------



## Kaka (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Für den ersten Punkt ganz klar die Hybrid Light. Super Allrounder.


----------



## Loxor (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich suche ebenfalls noch eine bis zwei Ruten:

1: Gufi + Finesse 7,5cm Gufi + max 14g Bleikopf
2: Gufi 12,5cm + max 21g Bleikopf + im Notfall mal schwere Wobbler


----------



## #AngelMicha (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

@kevka

fürs Zander Angeln im MLK reicht auch die Hybrid Light...

max. 7g Kopf oder Bullet + Trailer...

Das passt.. Wenn ich mit ner Spinning angel am MLK in Hannover,dann mit der MAG Pro extreme 2-8g... Die Hybrid Light soll ja noch besser sein ?! und die Magpro hat schon ne top Rückmeldung... 

Alles über 7g hat eine Viel zu Kurze Absinkphase.. hab letztens mit nem 10g Jig und nem Fox Pro Shad in 10cm geangelt... meine Rolle hat so ca. 90 cm Schnureinzug. beim Faulenzen war nicht mal eine Sekunde drin..


----------



## oskar87 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger Streeto M 2202 mit 220cm 7-26 g ist bestellt......werde berichten....

Hat die zufällig schon jemand?


----------



## Promachos (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Konger Streeto M 2202 mit 220cm 7-26 g ist bestellt......werde berichten....
> 
> Hat die zufällig schon jemand?



Hallo!

Bitte geh auch möglichst bald ans Wasser mit ihr. Bin sehr an Erfahrungswerten interessiert#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Loxor (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Konger Streeto M 2202 mit 220cm 7-26 g ist bestellt......werde berichten....
> 
> Hat die zufällig schon jemand?


Habe nach einer langen und super netten Beratung über Facebook die streeto l2202 zusammen mit 1000er slam ncrt und der 3er stroft bestellt. Freu mich sehr, wenn das Paket ankommt. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Ich habe meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Stallion Hybrid M in einem kurzen Bericht zusammengefasst. Vielleicht kann er dem einen oder anderen eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe sein.
Wie es sich für einen Schulmeister gehört, habe ich Teilnoten und eine Gesamtnote vergeben:m.

*Erfahrungsbericht zur Stallion Hybrid M
(232 cm, WG bis 21 Gramm)

*Vorbemerkungen

Ich habe die Rute Ende April bei Clickbaits gekauft und sie seitdem ungefähr 15 Mal gefischt, jeweils zwischen 30 Minuten und 3 Stunden.
Meine Gewässer (Main zwischen Bamberg und Haßfurt und Regnitz im Stadtgebiet von Bamberg) sind Fließgewässer mit mäßiger Strömung und im Durchschnitt 3 Meter tief.

Optik (+2)

Die Stallion Hybrid kommt mit einem schlichten mattschwarzen Blank daher. Auf den klobigen Schriftzug könnte ich persönlich verzichten; etwas dezenter hätte besser zur zurückhaltenden Optik der Rute gepasst.
Ab dem Schriftzug weist der Blank bis zur Endkappe eine Art Schachbrettmuster (jeweils glänzendes Schwarz und Anthrazit) auf. Mir persönlich hätte es besser gefallen, wenn das Mattschwarz des Blanks durchgängig gewesen wäre.
Der schlanke Duplongriff liegt gut in der Hand; andere Teile des Griffs besitzen Applikationen aus dunklem Kork und dezente Zierringe in Metalloptik.

Verarbeitung (3)

Als ich die Rute aus der Verpackung holte, fiel mir gleich ein loser Zierring auf, der auf dem Blank zwischen Rollenhalter und Endkappe hin und her rutschte. Ich habe ihn einfach wieder an die richtige Stelle hineingedrückt, seitdem hält er. Sollte er sich wieder lockern, werde ich ihn mit Kleber fixieren.
Erst auf den zweiten Blick habe ich bemerkt, dass der Ring nach dem Spitzenring nicht in der Flucht angebracht, sondern um geschätzt 20° nach links verdreht ist.
Alle Ringe sind sauber angebracht, nur an einem erkennt man eine kleine Lacknase.
Dass der Blank kerzengerade und ohne Makel ist, sei der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt.

Balance und Handling (+1)

Die Stallion Hybrid M liegt auf Grund ihres Leichtgewichts (angegeben sind 105 Gramm) äußerst angenehm in der Hand und lässt sich stundenlang ermüdungsfrei fischen. Sie ist mit der von mir verwendeten Rolle, einer Shimano Rarenium CI4+ 2500 mit Sunline PE Super 8 Braid (15lb.), perfekt ausbalanciert.
Nach meinem Empfinden harmonieren Rute und Rolle auch optisch sehr gut.

Rückmeldung und Köderspektrum (+3)

Die Rückmeldung des Blanks empfinde ich - im Vergleich zu meinen anderen bisher gefischten Ruten (die alle im Preisspektrum von 125 bis 200 € lagen) - als guten Durchschnitt. Vor allem auf Distanz und bei Strömung schluckt die eher weiche Spitze doch das eine oder andere Prozent an Rückmeldung.
Zum Köderspektrum (siehe Photo unten: von links nach rechts aufsteigendes Gewicht, beginnend mit 5 Gramm Kopf bis zum 15 Gramm Kopf rechts außen) muss ich vorausschicken, dass ich kein Freund davon bin, eine Rute bis an die Grenze ihrer Belastbarkeit auszureizen. Mir macht die Angelei mit solch hohen Gewichten schlicht keinen Spass.
Bei Kopfgewichten bis 5 Gramm bekommt man von der Rute keine Rückmeldung. Ihr Spektrum beginnt beim 7 Gramm Kopf und endet beim 15 Gramm Kopf. Ab hier wird die Rute "stumpf" und ich hätte auch große Bedenken, damit einen Anhieb durchzubringen. Optimal arbeitet sie mit schlanken Gufis (hier Fox Rage Tiddler Fast in 12,5 cm) am 10 Gramm Kopf. Benutzt man voluminösere bzw. hochrückigere Gufis (z.B. den Westin Teez in 9,5 cm), macht sich der erhöhte Widerstand deutlich bemerkbar.
Nachdem ich wenig mit Wobblern fische, muss eine kurze Bemerkung reichen: Die Rute ist hier erstaunlich "allroundig" aufgestellt und bewältigt sowohl Minnows (z.B. Lucky Craft Pointer oder Illex Squirrel SP) als auch Cranks (Doiyo irgendwas; siehe Photo) problemlos. 
Fazit: Schlanke Gufis an bis zu 14 Gramm schweren Köpfen lassen sich gut "faulenzen". Anjiggen wird durch die eher weiche Spitze, die in ein kräftiges Rückgrat übergeht, schwierig. Das vom WG her doch recht eingeschränkte Köderspektrum hat mich etwas enttäuscht. Insgesamt würde ich sie als gute Allrounderin einschätzen.

Gesamturteil (+2)

Vom P/L-Verhältnis her eine tolle Rute, die - mit den genannten Einschränkungen - den Vergleich mit deutlich teureren Ruten nicht scheuen braucht. Allerdings auch nicht der ultimative Stecken. Die Suche geht weiter...:m

Weitere Beobachtungen

Ich hatte mit der Hybrid M insgesamt 4 Bisse, davon 3 auf Gufi. Keinen der Gummibisse konnte ich "verwandeln".

Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben:


Meine eh nicht so gute Reaktionszeit hat durch die Schonzeit weiter gelitten.
2 Bisse kamen beim ersten Wurf und direkt vor meinen Füßen: bei mir immer eine schlechte Konstellation.
Die weiche Spitze schluckt so viel von meinem Anhieb, dass ich in Zukunft kräftiger durchladen muss.

Ich werde es weiter beobachten|supergri.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kaka (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Geiler Bericht. Klasse! 

Ich liebe Erfahrungsberichte. Nach dem Sommer gibts von mir einen von der Hybrid Light und von der CX Nano Perch (meine absolute Lieblingsrute grad)


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Danke für den Bericht. Ich lese so etwas auch gerne.
Ich selbst liebäugle noch zu einer Barschrute. 
Zwar habe ich die A-TEC Crazee Eging S822M, 2,48m 4-30 gr WG, jedoch hatte die Stallion Hybrid M meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt. Vor allem wegen des Preises.

Mich verwundert es, das die Rute nicht so Gefühl rüber bringt. Ich tendiere somit eher zur Light und bleibe bei den kleinen Ködern. Ich warte den Bericht aber noch ab.


----------



## DeralteSack (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Interessanter Bericht! Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Ich lese solche Erfahrungsberichte immer gerne.

Scheinbar bietet Konger im Mittelpreissegment oder auch Low-Medium-Price echt gute Ruten. Kleine Fehler können in der Produktion vorkommen, solange sie die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigen, kann man das auch zur Not verschmerzen.


----------



## murph (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Interessanter Bericht, Danke dafür!


----------



## Promachos (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Freut mich, dass euch der Bericht zusagt.

Es ist ja klar, dass ich hier meine subjektiven Eindrücke zu Tastatur gebracht habe. Die Rückmeldung zum Beispiel mag ein anderer durchaus anders empfinden. Im Vergleich zu meiner Gamakatsu Altemiss und meiner Tailwalk Del Sol sehe ich hier einfach deutliche Unterschiede - wobei mir natürlich bewusst ist, dass ich (zumindest preislich) Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche.

Zur Aktion habe ich ganz bewusst nichts geschrieben, denn ich bin da völliger Laie und beherrsche schon die entsprechende Begrifflichkeit nicht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RayZero (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Sehr guter Bericht.

Ich bin a) über die Verarbeitung überrascht und b) über die mittelprächtige Rückmeldung der M. Die drei Kongerrutern, welche ich besitzte, sind soweit frei von Mängeln. Gerade die Rückmeldung der Hybrid Power empfand ich als sehr gut für den Preis. Scheint als würde die M ein bisschen abweichen - interessant.


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Das mit der Rückmeldung ist ja immer eine Sache: Was ist die Referenz? Wer eine Rocksweeper, Fantasista Nano, Gutjahrs Hi-Lite oder auch eine Mag Pro oder Aspius oder sonstwas in der Liga im Keller hat, mag von einer Konger enttäuscht sein...wer von einer Vengeance Sea Bass kommt, ist begeistert...

Ich hoffe, es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will...man sollte möglichst nur Ruten einer ähnlichen Preisklasse vergleichen...und die finden, die dort herausragen...


----------



## Ammon (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Weiß jemand wann es die Hybrid Power wieder bei clickbaits gibt bzw. kann mir jemand eine alternative Bezugsquelle nennen? 

Danke


----------



## oskar87 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

@ammon: lt. sean sollten die ende mai anfang juni wieder eintreffen.

Mein Tipp: schreib die leute von clickbaits an und versuch dir eine zu reservieren, scheinst nich der einzige zu sein der auf das gute stück wartet.....


----------



## RayZero (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Da ich Besitzer der Aspius war, kann ich behaupten, dass die Rückmeldung der Hybrid Power mindestens gleichwertig in den gleichen Situationen (gleiches Gewässer/gleicher Spot) ist, wenn nicht sogar noch einen ticken klarer.

Im direkten Vergleich zur Rocke 902 ist die Rückmeldung etwas dumpfer, aber immer noch klar erkennbar.


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Das ist doch mal eine Ansage! Danke RayZero.


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat eigentlich auch mal einer die Rollen von Konger ausprobiert?


----------



## RayZero (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich auch mal einer die Rollen von Konger ausprobiert?



Als Shimano- und Daiwa-Fanboy, was Spinn- und Baitcasterrollen angeht, leider nein :m ...


----------



## Promachos (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute früh einem Bekannten die Hybrid M kommentarlos in die Hand gedrückt und ihn gebeten, ein paar Würfe zu machen.
Er hat meinen Eindruck von der Rückmeldung fast wörtlich bestätigt, allerdings fischt er sonst Ruten in einem deutlich höheren Preissegment - ähnlich wie ich.

@Vermesser
Ein paar Referenzruten habe ich genannt, weitere wären: Rocksweeper 802, Greys Prowla Specialist, Fox Rage Crank Stick, Shimano Speedmaster.
In meinem Fazit habe ich ja ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Konger durchaus ihrer Qualitäten hat.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hab ich auch so verstanden Promachos  , ich versuche immer noch zu evaluieren, ob ich eine Konger brauche. Bisher sieht es nicht so aus, da sie anscheinend auch nichts bietet, was der vorhandene Rutenwald nicht kann. Die Frage ist eher, ob man mit den Kongers nicht was hätte sparen können  .


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

So wie ich meine, schreiben solche Berichte nur Leute, die man ohnehin schon vom Lesen kennt. Somit meine ich auch die Wertigkeit anzusetzen. Ich weiß ja was auch sonst so vom Schreiber gefischt wird/wurde. Hier habe ich den Eindruck das nichts verschönert wurde. Deshalb ist es für mich ein guter Bericht mit sehr guten Inhalten.
Da ich ebenfalls die Rocke 802 besessen habe, kann ich sogar in etwa das Gleiche erahnen was dort gesagt wurde. 
Aber mal auch ganz ehrlich gesagt, haben wir schon genug Ruten und haben hier einen Newcomer gefunden, wo das Preislistungsniveau recht gut ist. 
Und da ich für die kleine Niesche, die es vermutlich nur im Kopf gibt noch was suche, kommt Konger da ganz recht.

Jedoch gibt es mir zu denken, ob ich dann doch zufrieden bin. Zur Erinnerung, es gab die 5-15gr Jackson, die alle gehypt haben. Ich habe sie schnell wieder verkauft. Dagegen die A-Tec, da hatte ich fast eine zweite Gleiche gekauft.... Ich les´ noch mal den Bericht von Ray auf seiner Seite....


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Jedoch gibt es mir zu denken, ob ich dann doch zufrieden bin. Zur Erinnerung, es gab die 5-15gr Jackson, die alle gehypt haben.



Genau das ist nämlich immer die Frage- die Abu Vendetta wurde zeitweilig auch in allen Foren gelobt und gepriesen...mir ist sie zu taub. Die einzige verbliebene preiswerte Rute, die immer wieder gern bei mir genutzt wird, ist die Mag Pro EVX, die hat aber auch einen Blank, der deutlich teurer sein könnte. Dafür ist sie weder besonders hübsch noch besonders gut verarbeitet.

Wie auch immer...eines Tages hol ich mir auch noch eine Konger. Im Moment interessieren mich mehr deren Rollen  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Im Moment interessieren mich mehr deren Rollen


Dann mal los - einer muss sich und die Penunzen opfern! :m


----------



## #AngelMicha (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Wir könnten ja sonst ein Crowdfunding einrichten :q:q:q
Jeder 2 € und einer macht einen Testbericht


----------



## Kaka (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Genau das ist nämlich immer die Frage- die Abu Vendetta wurde zeitweilig auch in allen Foren gelobt und gepriesen...mir ist sie zu taub. Die einzige verbliebene preiswerte Rute, die immer wieder gern bei mir genutzt wird, ist die Mag Pro EVX, die hat aber auch einen Blank, der deutlich teurer sein könnte. Dafür ist sie weder besonders hübsch noch besonders gut verarbeitet.
> 
> Wie auch immer...eines Tages hol ich mir auch noch eine Konger. Im Moment interessieren mich mehr deren Rollen  .



Ich hatte die EVX und habe diverse Konger Ruten. Meiner Meinung nach hat Konger die Nase vorne.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich les Konger-Trööt, denk mir: "Geil, guckste mal rein, siehst n paar tolle Bilder von dicken Meerschlangen" - und dann ist das nur n lumpiger Rutendiskussionsthread  :m


----------



## oskar87 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja sonst ein Crowdfunding einrichten :q:q:q
> Jeder 2 € und einer macht einen Testbericht


 

Bind dabei :m


----------



## oskar87 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich les Konger-Trööt, denk mir: "Geil, guckste mal rein, siehst n paar tolle Bilder von dicken Meerschlangen" - und dann ist das nur n lumpiger Rutendiskussionsthread  :m


 


|jump:


----------



## Loxor (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

War heute das erste mal mit der streeto am See. Habe mit den 7,5 cm lieblingskoeder am jigkopf gefischt. Das Maximum waren 14g. 14g plus 4g ködergrwicht war meines Erachtens auch das höchste der Gefühle. Ansonsten bin ich von der streeto recht angetan. Da ich allerdings noch nicht so die große  Erfahrung habe, kann ich leider keinen vernünftigen test abliefern. Habe zum Vergleich nur die veritas 722ml und die shimano stradic sstr71m. 

Falls spezielle fragen bestehen, versuche ich diese so gut es geht zu beantworten.


----------



## oskar87 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

rute is gekommen: verarbeitung auf den ersten blick top, aber noch nicht entgültig begutachtet.

Gefühl: sehr leicht, schnelle und spitzenbetonte rute

Design: sehr schlicht (mag ich) trotzdem edel

hoffe ich komm heut ans wasser......

hier mal ein bild zur tip


----------



## Promachos (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so verstanden Promachos  , ich versuche immer noch zu evaluieren, ob ich eine Konger brauche. Bisher sieht es nicht so aus, da sie anscheinend auch nichts bietet, was der vorhandene Rutenwald nicht kann. Die Frage ist eher, ob man mit den Kongers nicht was hätte sparen können  .



Hallo!

Hätte es vor 10 bis 15 Jahren, als ich mit dem Kunstköderangeln begonnen habe, eine Rute wie die Konger Stallion M gegeben, hätten wir uns von und zu schreiben können.
Für den Einsteiger ist sie ideal. Für den erfahrenen Angler, der bereits qualitativ hochwertige Spinnruten hat, bietet sie keinen Mehrwert, der eine zusätzliche Anschaffung rechtfertigt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## oskar87 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Soooooo......

Gestern war ich mit der neuen streeto unterwegs und durfte einen 42ger Barsch begrüßen 

Zur Rute : bin sehr von dem blank angetan, sehr schnell, viel Rückmeldung und Power für  so ein Stöckchen hat sie auch.

Gefischt habe ich bisher 8,5g Bullet mit 3" Köder bis zu 17g Kopf mit 4" Gummi.

Würde  sagen das in beide Richtungen noch etwas Luft ist, auch wenn für mehr Gewicht meine Hybrid Power die erste Wahl wäre.

Der Rollenhalter ist für mich perfekt da man immer mindesten 2finger direkt am blank hat (kommt natürlich  auf den Griff an) 

Insgesamt sehr angetan von der Schönheit


----------



## RayZero (30. Mai 2016)

Erster Eindruck: überragend. Kenn die schwerste Streeto schon vom Probefischen und habe jetzt hier mit der 18g Version die nächste gelungene Rute aus der Serie in der Hand. Absolut perfekt verarbeitet, schlank, leicht, schnell, sensibel. Ich werde berichten [emoji2][emoji1303]


----------



## geomujo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Du musst doch bald ersticken im Rutenwald!

Mit meiner nächsten Ausmistaktion reduziere ich mein Sortiment an Spinnruten auf 9 + 1 schwere Meeresrute. Danach siehts aber übel aus mit Neukäufen. Aus dem Bestand habe ich beim besten Willen dann nix mehr zu verkaufen, da alles JDM oder zumindest auf dem Niveau.

Aber Rollen - da is noch Luft.

Zur Konger: Mit dem Halter kommste klar?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Marc,

ich finde deine Berichte zu Ruten immer sehr interessant. Aber wer auf deine Seite geht stellt fest, das du Clickbaits / Konger als Partner und Sponsor bezeichnest.

Wie unabhängig sind deine Berichte dann?


----------



## Fear no fish (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin..

Weiss jemand, ob es zukünftig eine Spinnrute um die 60g Wg für Statio geben wird, oder evtl. schon gibt ? Habe bei Clickbaits nichts gefunden. Da ich schon 2 Konger- Ruten fische, möchte ich auch dabei bleiben, da mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut gefällt.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## oskar87 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Fear no fish schrieb:


> Moin..
> 
> Weiss jemand, ob es zukünftig eine Spinnrute um die 60g Wg für Statio geben wird, oder evtl. schon gibt ? Habe bei Clickbaits nichts gefunden. Da ich schon 2 Konger- Ruten fische, möchte ich auch dabei bleiben, da mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut gefällt.
> 
> ...


 

Servus Holger,

meines wissens nacht gibt es keine "gummi rute" in der gewichtsklasse.....


aber hier mal der produktkatalog

http://konger-fishing.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Konger-Angelruten-2015.pdf


----------



## RayZero (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Der 2016er ist auch schon draußen

http://konger.pl/en/content/catalogue-konger-2016


----------



## pike-81 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moinsen!
Tolle Bilder RayZero.
Sieht echt lecker aus. 
Wie kommst Du mit dem offenen Rollenhalter klar?
Petri


----------



## FaXe7 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ist das die 1000er Slam?

Welche Schnur machst du da drauf 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Tolle Bilder RayZero.
> Sieht echt lecker aus.
> Wie kommst Du mit dem offenen Rollenhalter klar?
> Petri



Den Rollenhalter finde ich um ehrlich zu sein sehr ergonomisch und er überträgt die Rückmeldung natürlich 1A. Im Winter ist er wahrscheinlich nicht so bequem zu fischen, aber ansonsten passt er schon.

@ FaXe7

Wahrscheinlich die 0,10er J-Braid - ja es ist die 1000er Slam


----------



## Fear no fish (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Danke, Männers ! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

.. sehe ich genauso...
THX Andal

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die Marke Konger sich hier hält. Die Jackson sind nach kurzer Zeit wieder verschwunden. UND zur Zeit sehe ich leider oder Gott sei Dank die Konger als keine Bedrohung zu meinen Ruten an. 

Schön ist es von solchen Berichten zu lesen, gerade auch dann, wenn mehrere darüber Schreiben. Thx an alle die ihre Rutenvorstellung abgegeben haben.


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hi,

Konger Stallion Hybrid Power 270cm 15-45g und die Stallion Hybrid Light 195cm 2-14g hatte ich bei nem Kollegen am Wasser zwischenzeitig auch mal in der Hand. 
Umgehauen haben mich die Ruten nicht, Bzw. es sind nicht meine, auch wenn´s eher weiche Faktoren sind die mir nicht gefallen.
Die light hatte ich mit nem 7-g Texas-Rig in recht starker Strömung gefischt, Rückmeldung war schon sehr sauber, mir gefiel die Aktionskurve allerdings nicht, da die Biegung relativ schnell in einem steifen "Handteil" verschwindet.
Die schwerere lag mir vom Handling schon eher, ist auch mehr meine Gewichtsklasse wobei sie die eher unten rum tuschiert...
Hatte nur 2, 3 Würfe mit einem deutlich schwereren Wobbler gemacht ca. 55g schätze ich, das hat der Blank noch gut hin bekommen, der Kumpel sagte auch, dass ruhig 60g drauf stehen könnten. Aktionskurve gefiel mir auch besser da etwas weiter runter reichend.
Hier war´s eher das optische Erscheinungsbild. Der Blank wirkte unten rum schon recht dick / klobig. Dazu prankte direkt oben auf, eine fette Macke in der Oberfläche, was sicherlich auch seinen Anteil hatte, Bzw. meinen Eindruck einer empfindlichen, "billig" anmutenden Blankoberfläche verstärkte.

Der Kollege war von beiden Ruten aber regelrecht begeistert, fischt mit der Power wohl sogar auf Dorsch und bester Fisch war ein knapp 120er Waller, den er mit der Rute gebändigt hat.

Hab jetzt aber auch nichts gefunden, weswegen ich grundsätzlich von den Ruten abraten würde. Denke man kann damit relativ günstig, erfolgreich fischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Promachos (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Erfahrungsbericht mit der Konger Stallion Hybrid M:

Die ersten eindeutigen Bisse von Barsch und Zander sind erfolgt und kamen im Blank auch deutlich an. Verwandlungsquote diemal 100%:vik:. Die Fische hingen sicher.
Von der Aktion her machten schon ein 35er Barsch und ein 50er Zanderchen an der Rute richtig Laune: Die Spitze arbeitet toll mit und geht dann in ein kräftiges Rückgrat über. Das konnte ich besonders bei einem gut 50 cm großen Brachsen, der am Bauch gehakt war und quer zur Strömung hergepumpt werden musste, feststellen.

Gruß Promachos

Gruß Promachos


----------



## murph (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Was für Köder fischt du an der M Promachos?

Gruß


----------



## Promachos (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



murph schrieb:


> Was für Köder fischt du an der M Promachos?
> 
> Gruß



Hall!

Lies dir bitte meinen Bericht durch, da steht's drin und zusätzlich findest du sogar ein Photo der verwendeten Köder.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## murph (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ohoh, da war ich wohl unaufmerksam! #c


----------



## Promachos (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



murph schrieb:


> Ohoh, da war ich wohl unaufmerksam! #c



Es sei dir verziehen:m. Falls du weitere Infos brauchst, helfe ich natürlich gerne.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Guten Abend!

Hier findet ihr einen kleinen Nachtrag zu meinem Erfahrungsbericht mit der Konger Stallio Hybrid M. Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Rute nach den letzten Bissen bzw. Fischen immer besser gefällt: Das "Tock" ist deutlich zu spüren; die Fische werden sicher gehakt und die Rute mit ihrer sensiblen Spitze und dem kräftigen Rückgrat macht im Drill richtig Freude.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4531151&postcount=8572

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Kai, 
ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass es nicht machbar ist, aber i.d.R. kaufe ich mir eine Rute und die passende Rolle dazu. Weil: ich will ja damit ans Wasser und Fische ärgern und nicht warten bis es ein Schnäppchen gibt. Es ist natürlich etwas anderes, wenn man schon eine beneidenswerte Sammlung an Ruten/Rollen hat, um dann mit einem guten Deal seinen Stuff noch zu verbessern,...aber diesen Luxus kann ich mir leider nicht leisten. Ich wollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es nicht immer die üblichen Verdächtigen sein müssen, wenn es weniger bekannte Rollen gibt, welche ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bieten, aber nicht ständig gehypt werden. 
In diesem Sinne:


----------



## Faulenzer21 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Leute,

hat den schonmal jemand die Strike Furion getestet oder kann mehr dazu sagen? 

LG Faulenzer

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mateo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat jemand von euch eine typische Konger Drop Shot Rute ? 
Bin am überlegen die "Ultris" auszuprobieren. 

Hat jemand evtl. ein anderes Modell als Vorschlag ?

LG
Mateo


----------



## Kiesbank (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

inspiriert von diesem Threat und RayZeros Blog möchte ich heute mein Erfahrungsbericht zur Combo machen:

Konger Paladin nano Perch + Konger Ultris 1200 +  Stroft LS 0,20mm Monofil

*Kurze Einführung:* Das ist für mich erstmals eine so UL oder L- Combo die ich mir zugelegt hab. Warum? Weil ich mich immer mehr von großen Ködern verabschiedet hab und ich dann auf einmal mega viel spaß hatte, kleine 2-3 cm Köder durchs wasser zu kurbeln. Zudem hatte ich bisher immer 2,7m+ Stecken und mein Gewässer ist ein Bach mit 1-1,5m tiefe bei ca. 2-4m Breite. Viel Holz und Struktur. So hab ich eine kürzeren Stock gesucht mit dem ich vorallem kleine Köder auf Barsch, Forelle, kleine Hechte/Zander auf kurze Distanz fischen kann.

Informiert hab ich mich ausschließlich wie eingangs erwähnt hier und in RayZeros Blog.

Fischen tu ich seit 20 Jahren, aber erst seit 4 Jahren wieder richtig aktiv. Erfolg lässt zu wünschen übrig |wavey:

*Ersteindruck: *super schöne Rute und Rolle, Toll verpackt von clickbaits. Alles zusammen für 210,-

*Erster Einsatz (auf einem See): *Gleich beim ersten Einsatz bin ich nicht an den besagten Bach, sondern vom Boot aus im großen See auf Satz Forellen. Wurf Reichweite eine katastrophe. War richtig enttäuscht. auch mit paar gramm Blei dran. Rute hat sich durchgeladen aber Reichweite wurde nicht erreicht zu meinem bisherigen leichtesten Spinnrute einer *JENZI Okinawa JPX 2,70m 8-20g *ebenfalls bei kleinen Ködern.
Auch hab ich gemerkt, dass die Rolle relativ schwerfällig läuft, das stört mich auch heute noch (nach ca. 8mal fischen). Was mich aber wirklcih genervt hat ist, dass kleine Wobbler und Spinner nicht in der Rutenspitze sichtbar ist. Leicht spührbar, aber nicht sichtbar. Das kann meine Jenzi Okinawa deutlich besser!! 

Alles in allem ein nüchternes erstes Angeln. Ein Drill war mir auch nicht vergunt, weil alle Forellen auf meine Wasserkugel + Tauwurm gebissen hatten *grr*


*Folgende Einsätze (am kleinen Bach): *2 Wochen später wurden dann die Forellen am Bach freigegeben und so zog ich los mit kleinst Wobblern, Spinnern und Gummifischen. Das zielgerechte Auswerfen wurde geübt und klappte sehr schnell. Ich schaff es mittlerweile, Köder punktgenau unter überhängede Bäume zu setzen oder kurz davor, super!

Jetzt kommt ein Mankro der Rute+Rolle die mich am See noch richtig genervt hat aber mir am Bach zu Gute kommt: Ich hab identifziert, dass die kleinen ösen mit der rolle keine großen würfe zulassen. ich hab glaub ich zuviele Reibverluste beim Auswerfen, trotz Mono Schnur. 
Trotzdem schaffe ich es punktgenau auf 10m zu werfen und kann dabei aber sehr gut durch ziehen. Am Anfang war ich hier gehämmt, mitlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und finde es als angenehm, als das ich sehr vorsichtig werfen müsste, wie es bei meinen anderen Ruten der Fall ist. 
"Gewaltwürfe" stromauf gehen auch über 20m+.

Mittlerweile kann ich sagen dass ich kleine Wobbler und Spinner mit der Jenzi Okinawa deutlicher wahrnehme als mit der Konger Paladin. Warum weshalb, keine Ahnung, aber das ist eine Tatsache. Wo die Rute aber ganz klar vorne liegt ist Jiggen. Ich hatte, und sowas hatte ich noch nie gefühlt, das tolle Erlebnis mit einem 2,5cm Gummifisch an einem 2 Gramm Kopf meinen ersten Zander (35cm) auf Gummifisch zu erwischen und sauber vorne zu haken. Das "tock" war klar und deutlich im Blank zu spüren, richtig geil!! Da hab gegrinst über beide Ohrbacken und von da ging es auch Berg auf. Kleine Barsche die ich zwar nicht immer landen konte, die ich aber klar am Jig lutschen spürte. Sowas kannte ich bis dato nicht!! (Meine Gummfisch Erfahrungen sind bisher nicht so der Fisch-bringer gewesen)

Zu guter letzt ist mir dann auch ein schöner Döbel auf einen kleinen Wobbler eingestiegen. Schöner Drill hat spaß gemacht. Doch beim enthaken hab ich gleich mal die Rutenspitze am 3-4 Ring gebrochen. Hatte die Rute zu steil nach oben gehalten. Ich denke mal selbst schuld.

Gefrustet gings nach haus und erstmal über Rutenreparatur informiert. Carbon Stäbe für wenige Euro bei ebay bestellt und geklebt. man sieht fast nix und funktioniert wie neu :m
Kosten 5 EUR inkl.Versand.

*Fazit:* Für mich als forgeschrittener Einsteiger im Spinnfischen ist die Rute an meinem Bach nicht mehr wegzudenken. Auf dem Einsatzgebiet ist sie für mich super. Interessant kann es werden, wenn dann doch mal ein mittlerer Hecht o. Ä. einsteigt, wie sie sich dann verhält. Bisher muss ich sagen, super schöne rute, tolle Wwurfeigenschaft auf nahe Distanz und das "tock" ist klar und deutlich zu spüren. Spinner/Wobbler sieht man nicht so stark in der Spitze wie bei anderen Ruten. Von der Rolle bin ich hingegen etwas enttäuscht. Verarbeitung und Aussehen TOP. Sie läuft aber nicht so leicht wie ich es von anderen aus der Preisklasse kenne. Die würde ich das nächste mal nicht mehr kaufen
Schnur: früher oder später werde ich mal testen wie sich eine geflochtene auswirken wird (auf meiner anderen combo hab ich eine geflochtene). Kann sein das dann der Kontakt besser wird. Eine klare Dehnunüg der Schnur ist zu erkennen. Als Mono Schnur ist Sie aber die Beste, was ich bisher hatte. 

Ich hoffe euch hat der Bericht etwas gefallen :vik:

Petri


----------



## Promachos (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Danke für den gut zu lesenden und interessanten Bericht!

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## geomujo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Dir ist die Spitze beim Enthaken eines Döbels abgebrochen?!

Ich stelle meine Ruten im Drill auch nicht selten fast senkrecht nach  oben, speziell an künstlichen Wasserzugängen mit einem Höhenabsatz.  Hielte ich die Rute gerade, kann ich den Fisch per Kescher nicht  erreichen, die Rute MUSS also steil stehen - anders gehts nicht.

In diesem Zustand brach mir noch keine Rute obwohl ich aus der  Entfernung regelmäßig Hechte anlande die sich alles andere als ruhig in  den Kescher manövrieren lassen. Wildes Springen und ziehen ist dort  normal und sollte von der Rute eigentlich weggesteckt werden können -  solange es keine knallharte-Jig-Rute ist.

Allerdings habe ich es geschafft aus deiner beschriebenen Position 2 mal in kurzen Abständen zwei Balzer Karthago Tele Zander auf die selbe Art und Weise zu schroten! Zwei mal hintereinander 3cm von der Spitze glatt abgebrochen als ich Teig an den Haken machen wollte. Tja - was soll man davon halten?
Für mich war die Konsequenz: Keine Balzer mehr zu kaufen. Die Qualität des Blanks ist einfach zu schlecht. Nicht die anglerische Qualität, da macht sie sich eigentlich ganz gut, aber in der Robustheit ist sie eine Katastrophe. Sie wird extra mit extremer Spitzenaktion beworben, also muss ich davon ausgehen können, dass  Die Spitze gut biegbar ist. Das Gegenteil war der Fall. Das Material war übriegens ein IM-12 Carbon.

Ich habe mir mittlerweile aber auch angewöhnt Fische, wenn sie etwas größer sind so zu enthaken, dass ich die Rute mit geöffnetem Bügel auf den Boden lege. Springt er dann unerwartet los, nimmt die Rute keinen Schaden (außer man tritt drauf - auch schon passiert!).

Ein Foto der Bruchstelle wäre ganz hilfreich.

Dass die eine oder andere Rute den ein oder anderen Köder besser führt ist normal. Das ist schon eine direkte Folge eines höheren Kohlenstoffanteils ha ich die Erfahrung gemacht. Es gibt aber genug Köder die mit 100%-Kohlenstoff nicht wirklich gut zu führen sind. Ich denke da besonders an dickere Shad- oder gar Crank-Wobbler. Das ist es schon nicht verkehrt auch ein trägeres Blankmaterial zu verwenden.


----------



## geomujo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Kommt drauf an was es für eine Solid-Tip ist.
Die Solid-Tip am meiner Eradicator mag Biegungen überhaupt nicht. Ich denke, die würde bei zu viel Last auch sofort brechen weil sie einfach wahnsinnig steif ist. Aber das ist ein Extremfall - nicht der Normalfall. Im Normalfall ist eine Solid-Tip sehr gut biegsam wie RayZero schon andeutete.

Es bedarf also mehr und genauerer Infos zum Bruch.


----------



## Kaka (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Wer rennt denn mittlerweile alles schon mit einer Streeto durch die Gegend? Mich juckts auch mal wieder die vierte Konger zu ordern. Mich interessiert vor allem dieses Modell: 

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-streeto-l-2202-angelrute-220cm-5-18-g-

Wer kann was zu deren Minimal- bzw. Maximalwurfgewicht sagen?


----------



## Promachos (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo!

Kann jemand mal ganz pauschal und kurz die Streeto-Serie mit der Okuma One Rod vergleichen? Ich finde die optische Ähnlichkeit vor allem des Handteils auf den Photos frappierend. Ist die Streeto auch so ein Mörderbrett?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## oskar87 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kann jemand mal ganz pauschal und kurz die Streeto-Serie mit der Okuma One Rod vergleichen? Ich finde die optische Ähnlichkeit vor allem des Handteils auf den Photos frappierend. Ist die Streeto auch so ein Mörderbrett?
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
ich fische die 2,2m bis 26g streeto, zur okuma kann ich nichts sagen aber nen brett is die streeto sicher nicht.

@kai: wärst am samstag mit zum fischen hättest die rute vom marc ja mal fischen können (18g version) und wärst wie wir als schneider mit gefühlten 100 mückenstichen nach hause


----------



## Kaka (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



oskar87 schrieb:


> @kai: wärst am samstag mit zum fischen hättest die rute vom marc ja mal fischen können (18g version) und wärst wie wir als schneider mit gefühlten 100 mückenstichen nach hause



Der Wetterbericht hatte ja anderes vorhergesagt. Da war mir die Anfahrt zu lange. Kam dann aber wettertechnisch ja doch ganz anders. Das nächste Mal wieder. 

Ich habe bei mir am Bach dafür auch abgeschneidert inkl. Megasonnenbrand


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo #h, 
Bekommt man bei clickbaits eine Versandbenachrichtigung?


----------



## Kaka (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hallo #h,
> Bekommt man bei clickbaits eine Versandbenachrichtigung?



Nein. Wird meistens mit einem Privatanbieter versendet. Keine Benachrichtigung, aber sauschnell.

http://www.kep-ag.de/


----------



## Faulenzer21 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, mit dem sauschnell 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## el.Lucio (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ok, na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich meine Prime Rocker diese woche noch in Händen halten kann.
Schon ganz ungeduldig ich bin.:z


----------



## Burney (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Boah...ich glaub ich werd schwach...kannst was zur Aktion sagen?


----------



## RayZero (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Sensible Spitzenaktion - am Wasser war ich noch nicht aber so wie es aussieht passt das WG. Schon ein ziemlich filigraner Stecken [emoji1303]


----------



## JonnyBannana (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

hab mir mal die  ULTRIS JIG PERCH bestellt, bräuchte allerdings noch ne empfehlung für ne rolle, wollte eigentlich was kleines leichtes unter 200g und was nicht zu teures

mit ner NCRT Slam 800 sollte die combo zum barsch und forellen ärgern doch ganz gut ausgewogen sein, oder gibts da bessere alternativen.


----------



## RayZero (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Günstig und unter 200g fällt mir nichts ein. Rarenium oder Stradic Ci4+ ab 130€ dann. Beides total erhabene Rollen [emoji1303]


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Noch leichter und dazu noch wurftauglich geht nicht!


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> hab mir mal die ULTRIS JIG PERCH bestellt, bräuchte allerdings noch ne empfehlung für ne rolle, wollte eigentlich was kleines leichtes unter 200g und was nicht zu teures
> 
> mit ner NCRT Slam 800 sollte die combo zum barsch und forellen ärgern doch ganz gut ausgewogen sein, oder gibts da bessere alternativen.




Okuma Inspira 184 gramm, feines Röllchen


https://www.kl-angelsport.de/okuma-inspira-sx-20-w.html?type=N


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RayZero schrieb:


> Günstig und unter 200g fällt mir nichts ein. Rarenium oder Stradic Ci4+ ab 130€ dann. Beides total erhabene Rollen [emoji1303]



ja die sind schon nice, für ne 4 combo aber zu teuer, der bach ist inzwischen so zugewachsen, da gehen mir sogar bei fast 2 metern länge die brennnesseln bis zum hals.

dachte ehr an sowas
https://www.angelplatz.de/ryobi-ncrt-slam-500--ry0007
die 500 oder 800er, wobei ich da etwas bedenken habe, ob die für große hände nicht zu filigran sind.



Andal schrieb:


> Noch leichter und dazu noch wurftauglich geht nicht!



mit ner centerpin und pose wandern gehn reizt mich schon seit jahren, leider gibts hier zu wenig möglichkeiten für sowas, als das sich die investition lohnen würde. aber danke fürs erinnern |uhoh:



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Okuma Inspira 184 gramm, feines Röllchen




https://www.kl-angelsport.de/okuma-inspira-sx-20-w.html?type=N[/QUOTE]
auch nicht im budget für ne 4 combo, irgendwann steigt mir sonst der hausdrache aufs dach.
möchte mal ne combo deutlich unter 150/200 € sonst hätte ich mir auch keine konger geholt


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Dann nimm halt eine passende Ryobi Arctica, dann kommst du auf deine Rechnung.


----------



## Darket (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

So liebe Kongerfans. Habe meinen Rutenwald etwas aufgeräumt und dabei meine Balzer Magna Topspin ML Rute verkauft habe (war nie richtig glücklich mit der), hätte ich Bedarf an was neuem im WG-Breich von maximal so 20g. Zielfische sind Barsch, Rapfen im näheren Bereich und ggfs. Döbel seit ich weiß, dass es die hier auch gibt (gegen jede Regel im dreckigsten Gewässerabschnitt des verseuchtesten Gewässers, das es hier so gibt). Tendenziell am meisten mit Hardbaits, also Wobbler und Blech. Länger am besten um die 2,10m und im Preis unter 100 Euro. Da gibt's doch bestimmt was, das ihr mir empfehlen könnt, oder?


----------



## Darket (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Seit Du mir mal die A-Tec Crazee Bass nahe gelegt hast und ich das Teil mittlerweile heiß und innig liebe und auch Dein Tip mit der Daiwa Exceller Rolle Gold wert war, hast Du in mir einen treuen Leser. Insofern bin ich schon mal gespannt.


----------



## lurchi19 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Streeto L2202 ist ne nette Rute für deine Anforderungen. Bald kommt der Testbericht auf BiteTime online - ich poste den dann hier.


Wie ist die denn so im Vergleich zur Stallion Light? 
Eher eine Gummirute?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Darket schrieb:


> ....... hätte ich Bedarf an was neuem im WG-Breich von maximal so 20g. Zielfische sind Barsch, Rapfen im näheren Bereich und ggfs. Döbel....... Länger am besten um die 2,10m und im Preis unter 100 Euro. Da gibt's doch bestimmt was, das ihr mir empfehlen könnt, oder?



Wenn da nicht zwingend Konger draufstehen muss:
:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317927


----------



## gambinho (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Weiß jemand wann es die stallion Hybrid power wieder bei clickbaits gibt oder hat einen seriösen polnischen Shop?


----------



## oskar87 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



gambinho schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann es die stallion Hybrid power wieder bei clickbaits gibt oder hat einen seriösen polnischen Shop?


 

Naja....is so ne sache, angeblich sollte sie ende mai wieder verfügbar sein....es ist juli.

habs über nen polnischen shop versucht aber die verständigung ist so ne sache......vom preis her kommst allerdings etwas günstiger weg...auch wenn nachträglich 60 zlt versand gebühren verlangt werden....


----------



## Mateo (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Man kann es über topfish versuchen. Mann kann die Seite auf deutsch umstellen und per paypal bezahlen. Kann auch gern bei der Übersetzung helfen.


----------



## FaXe7 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hab auch bei Topfish bestellt !

Sehr schneller Versand, die Seite ist jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei . 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oskar87 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Mateo schrieb:


> Man kann es über topfish versuchen. Mann kann die Seite auf deutsch umstellen und per paypal bezahlen.


 

Danke für den Tip.

Rute kostet mit Versand 79,28€

Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert....


----------



## Mateo (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



FaXe7 schrieb:


> Hab auch bei Topfish bestellt !
> 
> Sehr schneller Versand, die Seite ist jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Was hast du an Versandkosten bezahlt ?


----------



## FaXe7 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Umgerechnet 11,50€ 

Der Kontakt war gut und immer erreichbar auch nachts um 1 Uhr kommen da antworten .


----------



## gambinho (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> 
> Rute kostet mit Versand 79,28€
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert....



Also die Stallion Hybrid Power in 2.70 wird bei mir mit 287.99€ gelistet |bigeyes


----------



## Mateo (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



gambinho schrieb:


> Also die Stallion Hybrid Power in 2.70 wird bei mir mit 287.99€ gelistet |bigeyes



Du meinst bestimmt Zloty (PLN) und nicht Euro (EUR).


----------



## oskar87 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



gambinho schrieb:


> Also die Stallion Hybrid Power in 2.70 wird bei mir mit 287.99€ gelistet |bigeyes


 

du meinst zloty....

also habe vorhin bestellt: Rute 65,20€, 11,31€ Versand, 2,77€ geb. Paypal.

=79,28€ insgesamt


----------



## gambinho (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ne es steht schon ein € Zeichen dahinter. 
Aber ist dann wohl ein Fehler von der Seite!

Danke


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Das ist ein Umsetzungsfehler auf der Seite. Lade sie neu in deutsch oder geh mal auf die Rute von einer anderen Seite aus.
Das sind definitiv keine Euro!


----------



## oskar87 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Die Power scheint bei topfish auch nicht auf Lager zu sein.

Hab ne Mail bekommen das der Versand beginnt sobald die Ware wieder vorrätig ist.

Werde berichten.


----------



## mephisto (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger Virago Spin Jerk 1,95m 80g
Hab ne günstige Rute zum Jerken gesucht,der Ersteinsatz brachte nen 81er Pike und Spass.Rute ist zwar nicht gerade gut verarbeitet,aber für unter 30€ sollte man da auch nicht zuviel erwarten.Das Angegebene Wurfgewicht passt,vom Buster bis zum Buster 2bzw. slider 10 bis 12 cm schlägt sie sich sehr gut .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



randio schrieb:


> ABER ich verfolge was er da "verzapft".



Etwas anderes,hätte mich auch sehr gewundert [emoji4] 

Aber nochmal zu den Rollen,da punktet wirklich die Rarenium.

Die Slam ist fürs gebotene einfach überteuert,ich bin ab und an ja auch gerne mal kritisch gegenüber Osakas Rollenschmiede.

Aber den P/L Vergleich gegen die Slam,gewinnen sie (trotz ca.40 Ocken Mehrpreis)m.M.n. doch recht deutlich.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich finde nur schade, dass es keinen laden gibt, der die Ruten führt.
Würde die gern mal betatschen.

Halte in der letzten zeit nicht mehr viel vom online Handel.

Oder gibt es vielleicht Händler, die diese Ruten im laden haben?


----------



## RayZero (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich finde nur schade, dass es keinen laden gibt, der die Ruten führt.
> Würde die gern mal betatschen.
> 
> Halte in der letzten zeit nicht mehr viel vom online Handel.
> ...



Der Generalimporteur Clickbaits beliefert verschiedene Händler in den DACH-Ländern. Kannst die Jungs ja mal anschreiben, vielleicht gibt es ein Fachgeschäft in deiner nähe, welcher die Rute hat. Ansonsten hast du bei der Onlinebestellung ja immer die Möglichkeit des Widerrufs. Nur das hin und her schicken ist etwas nervig.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was sind die Dach Länder? Sorry kenn mich da nicht aus.
> 
> Habe Boden, askari und fishermans Partner in der nähe. Habe die ruten da aber nie gesehen.



*D*eutschland 
*A*ustria (Österreich) 
*Ch*weiz (Schweiz, nicht China|supergri)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Offtopic an:

In Absprache mit Ray habe ich alle Postings mit Guerillamarketing"anmutung" und darauf antwortende und verweisende entfernt.

1.:
Weil Ray hier weiter aktiv mitmachen will und nicht in "falschen" Geruch kommen will...

2:
Weil das natürlich laut unserer Regeln nicht geht, auch Guerillamarketing ist gewerblich....

Gbts nix zu diskutieren, ist so.

Offtopic aus


Damit wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...

Danke..


----------



## RayZero (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> In Absprache mit Ray habe ich alle Postings mit Guerillamarketing"anmutung" und darauf antwortende und verweisende entfernt.
> 
> ...



Danke Thomas,

hat quasi jetzt für "mich" zur Konsequenz, dass ich keine BiteTime links mehr verlinken werde. Wer dennoch Interesse an den Berichten hat, muss halt eigenständig von Zeit zu Zeit den Blog besuchen.

Die Krux an der Geschichte ist halt, dass wohl die Firmen und Händler trotzdem ausreichend von dieser Konstellation profitieren, auch wenn man als kleiner privater Angler eigentlich nur seine Meinung darüber (in hübscher Form) schreiben möchte und sich freut, wenn man die Rute nicht aus dem eigenen Geldbeutel bezahlen muss. Wahrscheinlich verkaufe ich mich sogar viel zu billig als Werbeträger, aber das ist ja mein Problem. 

Auch wenn gesponsertes Tackle leider immer den faden Beigeschmack von gekaufter Meinung mit sich bringen (das hat sich wohl einfach über die Jahre so hinentwickelt), möchte ich nochmal für mich als Person klar stellen, dass ich auch schreiben werde wenn mir eine Rute trotz sponsering nicht gefällt, auch wenn es dann keinen "Deal" mehr geben sollte. Eine Transparente Plattform ist mein oberstes Ziel.

Ich werde jetzt im AB wie früher meinen Senf zu den Themen geben und dann gibt es auch kein Stress mit den Regeln.

Danke Thomas - alles cool #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Passt ;-)))


----------



## Arne0109 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt  tttt*

*Konger Streeto XUL Angelrute 185cm 0,5-6 g*

*Moinsen bin eben erst auf den Tread gestossen und kurz eingelesen*

Fischt jemand von Euch die obengenannte Rute und kann vielleicht etwas dazu schreiben
DANKE
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich denke mal, dass dir hierbei RayZero weiterhelfen kann. Der hat einige Modelle aus der Serie.:m


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt  tttt*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> *Konger Streeto XUL Angelrute 185cm 0,5-6 g*
> 
> *Moinsen bin eben erst auf den Tread gestossen und kurz eingelesen*
> 
> ...



Jo,
die Streeto fischt ein Kumpel von mir bzw mehrere,
und es wird Positiv berichtet.
Sogar nen 90er Zander in ner Talsperre vor paar Wochen gefangen,
soll gut Rückrat haben der Gerät.

Verarbeitung und Preis sehr Attraktiv

Gruss


----------



## Arne0109 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Okidoki Danke
Habe heute Mittag bei Clickbaits angerufen und auf Band gesprochen.Wurde Nachmittags gleich zurück gerufen Top Kontakt.Werde Sie mir nächste Woche bestellen
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Faulenzer21 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger sind durchweg gute Ruten! Und ich bin ein unabhängiger Angler  Nur um nicht wieder diese sinnloses Diskussion ins Leben zu rufen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arne0109 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt  tttt*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> Sogar nen 90er Zander in ner Talsperre vor paar Wochen gefangen,
> soll gut Rückrat haben der Gerät.
> ...


Moinsen,mit der Ultralight 0,5-6 Gramm WG ?
Danke für Antwort
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Japp,
mit der xul

Gruss


----------



## Arne0109 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Klasse 
Gerade Bestellt
Danke nochmal und Beste Grüße


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Sauber,dann mal fette fische,
Kannst ja mal nen feed back schreiben #6


----------



## Arne0109 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moinsen,
werde ich machen 
leider ist Urlaub vorbei muss nächste Woche richtig Gas geben auf der Arbeit also frühestens in 14 Tagen wenn ich die Rute nen paarmal gefischt habe
Also schönes WE


----------



## bavariabeni (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hatt jemand von euch schon die jerkruten von konger ausprobiert?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arne0109 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moinsen,
gestern um 11:00 überwiesen heute um 12:01 Rute da.
Danke an die Jungs von Clickbaits:m
So ausgepackt und angegriffelt fühlt/sieht nicht aus wie ne 90 Euro Rute ist schick
So Bericht wie sie sich fischen lässt kommt erst nächste Woche da ich die Woche zuviel um die Ohren habe
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Arne0109 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

So habe mich heute um 21 Uhr auf den Weg gemacht meine neue Kombo zutesten
Konger Streeto XUL
Ryobi Slam NRCT 1000
Tiny Fry
Habe ebenfalls die 500 und 800er angegriffelt hätten beide gereicht aber ich will nen bischen was in der Hand haben
Also um 21:30 am Wasser gewesen
Die Kombo macht richtig Spass. Gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich der sonst eher straffere Ruten fischt ist die weichere Spitze. dachurch hatte ich meines errachtens weniger ködergefühl aber da muss die Zeit zeigen ob das was ist.
Ergebnis nach 1,2 Stunden am Wasser ein schöner Kanalbarch ein untermassiger Zander 22/38 der aber an dieser rute mit weicher Bremse richtig Spass gemacht
Also ein weiterer Bericht wird folgen
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Arne0109 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moinsen,
habe die Rute gestern 5 Stunden intensiv gefischt
Bleibe dabei schickes Design gute verarbeitung aber für mich 
zu weich alles läuft über die Rutenspitze ab ab ist nichts für mich brauch den kontakt zum Köder nicht über die Rutenspitze sondern über den Blank und da kommt meines erachtens nichts an sorry
Wer also trotzdem Interesse an der Rute hat kann sich bei mir melden man wird sich bestimmt einig
Knappe 6,5 Stunden gefischt die Rute
Hallo Ron
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## oskar87 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> habe die Rute gestern 5 Stunden intensiv gefischt
> Bleibe dabei schickes Design gute verarbeitung aber für mich
> zu weich alles läuft über die Rutenspitze ab ab ist nichts für mich brauch den kontakt zum Köder nicht über die Rutenspitze sondern über den Blank und da kommt meines erachtens nichts an sorry
> ...


 
2 fragen: welche Köder hast du denn gefischt
Und: an der stelle schon mit ner anderen rute mit gleichem Köder mehr "kontakt" gehabt?


----------



## captn-ahab (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Was hast du dir von der Rute versprochen, bzw. was sollte ihr Einsatzgebiet sein?
Ich liebäugle mit der größeren Variabnte, also 2-9g oder 4-16g. Deine Rute ist mit 0,5-6g natürlich sehr UL und damit auch sehr weich. Denke du wärst mit einer der beiden anderen genanten besser gefahren.
Für die kleine würde mir nur das angeln auf Mini Barsche und Grundel einfallen.


----------



## Arne0109 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Oskar,
Fische eigentlich nur Tiny Fry seit ich mit UL angefangen habe und 2inch/bis3 Gramm.Ja mit meiner alten Rute ner Mikado Nihonto 3-15 Gramm habe ich alles gemerkt den Köderlauf Kraut im Haken etc.Nen Freund fischt die Tiboron 1-7 Gramm(Klar nen ganz anderes Preissegment da ist es genauso)Er hat Sie auch gefischt also 2 Meinungen wenn auch Kurzzeit aber wenn es nicht Glücklich macht ist es so. Ich schrieb ja auch das ich den Kontakt über den Blank brauche.Gehe nicht Spinnfischen um die Rutenspitze im Auge zuhaben
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## oskar87 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Hallo Oskar,
> Fische eigentlich nur Tiny Fry seit ich mit UL angefangen habe und 2inch/bis3 Gramm.Ja mit meiner alten Rute ner Mikado Nihonto 3-15 Gramm habe ich alles gemerkt den Köderlauf Kraut im Haken etc.Nen Freund fischt die Tiboron 1-7 Gramm(Klar nen ganz anderes Preissegment da ist es genauso)Er hat Sie auch gefischt also 2 Meinungen wenn auch Kurzzeit aber wenn es nicht Glücklich macht ist es so. Ich schrieb ja auch das ich den Kontakt über den Blank brauche.Gehe nicht Spinnfischen um die Rutenspitze im Auge zuhaben
> Beste Grüße
> Arne


 
hallo arne,

schließe mich da captn-ahab an, glaube das die rute einfach vom wurfgewicht eine nummer zu klein ist.

ich brauche auch den kontakt über den blank und meine streeto (26g) gibt den auch sehr gut weiter und das ab 3inch und 5g (wenn der untergrund passt, also sand oder kies).

habe die xul leider noch nicht gefischt aber die streeto bis 18g hat im vergleich zur 26g eine weichere spitze aber gefühlt das gleiche starke rückrat was für mich die rute ausmacht...

denke mit einer nummer schwerer würdest glücklich werden...


----------



## Kaka (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Arne, 

Guck dir doch mal die Palms Molla an. Die sind insgesamt ziemlich straff, auch die UL. Fische selber zwei Modelle. Die MSGS 66UL2XF sowie die MSGS 73ML2F. Wobei ich den Unterschied zur UL Streeto nicht beurteilen kann, da ich sie noch nicht in der Hand hatte. Da könnte vielleicht Ray Zero helfen, der sie hat und auch meine UL Molla schon in der Hand hatte.

Zwischen meinen beiden Mollas gibt's noch weitere Modelle. Vielleicht ist ja was dabei für dich. Sind halt etwas teurer, aber sie sind es wert.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Konger Hybrid Light empfehlen. 2-14 g und auch schön straff. Jedoch auch kein Besenstiel, falls du wirklich auf solche Bretter stehst. Die Hybrid Light kann alles. Ein richtig guter Allrounder.


----------



## mystyle (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



> Moinsen,
> habe die Rute gestern 5 Stunden intensiv gefischt
> Bleibe dabei schickes Design gute verarbeitung aber für mich
> zu weich alles läuft über die Rutenspitze ab ab ist nichts für mich  brauch den kontakt zum Köder nicht über die Rutenspitze sondern über den  Blank und da kommt meines erachtens nichts an sorry
> ...



Hallo Arne ;-)


----------



## Arne0109 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin Kai
Danke warte und werde schauen
Bg arne


----------



## JonnyBannana (2. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Da ich seit 3 Wochen auf meine ULTRIS JIG PERCH 210 1-10 G warte - im Laden bestellt und wohl momentan leichte Lieferengpässe nutze ich die Zeit grade sinnvoll und schau nach ner Rolle.

Da Gerlinger grade die Daiwa Lexa SH als Angebot hat - was meint die Community, die sollte als 2000er doch eigentlich passen? Die Preise im Laden heute vor Ort waren mal sowas von teurer als das Internet, da bin ich mit 3 mal zurück schicken noch günstiger.

Ausserdem brennt es mir in den Finger, will loslegen, sobald die Rute da ist


----------



## randio (2. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Moin Kai
> Danke warte und werde schauen
> Bg arne



Bezüglich Molla vielleicht nicht sooo lange warten. Zumindest in einem anderen Forum steht, dass die Serie nicht mehr produziert wird.


----------



## Mateo (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Da ich seit 3 Wochen auf meine ULTRIS JIG PERCH 210 1-10 G warte - im Laden bestellt und wohl momentan leichte Lieferengpässe nutze ich die Zeit grade sinnvoll und schau nach ner Rolle.
> 
> Da Gerlinger grade die Daiwa Lexa SH als Angebot hat - was meint die Community, die sollte als 2000er doch eigentlich passen? Die Preise im Laden heute vor Ort waren mal sowas von teurer als das Internet, da bin ich mit 3 mal zurück schicken noch günstiger.
> 
> Ausserdem brennt es mir in den Finger, will loslegen, sobald die Rute da ist



Eigentlich geht es hier ja nur um Kongerruten |supergri
Mir persönlich wäre die Rolle mit ihren 260gr zu schwer für so ein Leichtgewicht wie die Ultris mit ihren knapp 104gr. Der Preis ist gut - aber wenn schon UL/L dann konsequent :vik:
Okuma baut leichte Rollen wie die Inspira 20W oder eine gebrauchte Quantum Smoke - Shimano Stradic/Rarenium wären meiner Meinung nach optimal.


----------



## Mateo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Schnur und bin dabei auf die Kamatsu (ist ja Konger) Techron und Texstar gestoßen. Hatte die schon jemand in der Hand bzw. fischt sie jemand ?


----------



## Bernie007 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo kann jemand etwas zu der KONGER IMPACT CASTING SPIN 7-28 G was sagen |bigeyes
Gruß


----------



## oskar87 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Mateo schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Schnur und bin dabei auf die Kamatsu (ist ja Konger) Techron und Texstar gestoßen. Hatte die schon jemand in der Hand bzw. fischt sie jemand ?


 
Nein leider nicht, aber der Preis ist ok....

Leider grad j-braid geordert....des nächste mal werd ich sie mal testen....


----------



## Menzer (14. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Bernie007 schrieb:


> Hallo kann jemand etwas zu der KONGER IMPACT CASTING SPIN 7-28 G was sagen |bigeyes
> Gruß



Würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich würde mir die gerne holen und mit einer Abu Revo STX auf Hecht angeln. Köder wären als kleinster ein Squirrel 61 aber auch 10cm Wobbler oder Jerks, auch Gummifische. Denkt ihr die Kombi passt?


----------



## JonnyBannana (18. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

so, die ultris jig perch ist dann mal da - macht so erstmal nen super eindruck, allerdings ziemlich filigran für so nen grobmotoriker wie mich. glaube erstmal den spitzenring tauschen, damit der schlagschnurknoten durchgeht. getestet wird dann am wochenende mal ausgiebig


----------



## #AngelMicha (23. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Menzer schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich würde mir die gerne holen und mit einer Abu Revo STX auf Hecht angeln. Köder wären als kleinster ein Squirrel 61 aber auch 10cm Wobbler oder Jerks, auch Gummifische. Denkt ihr die Kombi passt?






Nein 

Du wirst mit einer STX und eine MH Rute kaum das 61er Eichhörnchen werfen können, ausser du bist ein Virtuose an der Baitcaster!:vik: ( es sei denn, 8-10m reichen dir an Wurfweite)

Die Stx macht ab 10g einen ordentlichen Job. Daher passen die Wobbler und Jerks und auch die Gufis dazu( je nach dem, wie die Rute ausfällt)

Aber für den Squirrel mit seinen 4,5g würd ich schon eine Light-Combo empfehlen.. also bis max 10g..


----------



## TJ. (31. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Leute,

mir ist am Wochenende ein kleines Missgeschick passiert auf jeden Fall ist meine bisherige leichte Rute Schrott.
Jetzt muss Ersatz her.
Meine bisherige Rute war eine Mitchell Mag Pro 2-8gr wobei die real eher bei 5-20gr liegt.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welche der Konger Ruten eignet sich am besten als Ersatz.

Gefischt werden soll hauptsächlich auf Barsch Forelle Döbel aber auch mal Zander oder Rapfen mit kleinen ködern.

Zum Einsatz kommen Spinner Gr2
Gummis so 3-8cm (Köpfe3-10gr)
Wobbler 3-7cm

Welche rute eignet sich hier eher.
Eine Stallion hybrid light? Eine Streeto?
Preislich max 100€ länge nicht über 2m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Arne0109 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Schau mal hier im forum Ray-Zero gibt welche ab
Beste Grüße


----------



## TJ. (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Das kaufen ist weniger das problem ich dachte eher es gibt hier vill jemand der mal beide ruten in der hand hatte und mir was dazu sagen kann. Stallion vs streeto welche ist härter? Schneller? undterschiede von der aktion her?
Normal bin ich eher der typ der ne rute im laden begrabbelt und dort auch kauft aber bei den konger hab ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit
gruss thomas


----------



## jagstalfischer (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

schaust du in den blog von ray zero www.bite-time.de/reviews da findest du weitere infos zu beiden ruten!


----------



## oskar87 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



TJ. schrieb:


> Das kaufen ist weniger das problem ich dachte eher es gibt hier vill jemand der mal beide ruten in der hand hatte und mir was dazu sagen kann. Stallion vs streeto welche ist härter? Schneller? undterschiede von der aktion her?
> Normal bin ich eher der typ der ne rute im laden begrabbelt und dort auch kauft aber bei den konger hab ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit
> gruss thomas


 
mein tip, streeto M2202 und den trööt durchlesen....

ps: http://www.bite-time.de/ da gibts zur streeto (L2202) und zur hybrid light einiges an infos


----------



## TJ. (1. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Naja das was ich so gelesen hab jetzt ist die stallion eher die allround rute und die streeto eher softbait.
Somit wär wieder eher die stallion in meinem bereich.
eine direkte aussage die streeto ist weicher als die stallion oder auch nicht ect hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden.

Wie verhält sich die streeto mit nem 2er spinner? Oder nem wobbler? Grifflänge jetzt mal unbeachtet

Gruss thomas


----------



## RayZero (2. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Man kann an der Streeto natürlich auch Wobbler fischen, aber die besseren Eigenschaften für Einleierköder hat ganz klar die Stallion Hybrid Light, ohne dabei träge zu sein. Die Köder die du aufgezählt hast schafft die Hybrid Light alle - die leichten um einiges besser als die Streeto L. Die Streeto L fischst du am besten ab 7g - dafür geht sie hoch bis zum 14g Kopf am 4 Inch Gummi (macht die Hybrid Light nicht mehr mit). Außerdem hat die Streeto L mehr Rückgrad, was beim gezielten Zanderangeln wegen dem Hook-Setting ganz gut wäre. Wenn Zander eher Beifang sind und Barsch Forelle und Döbel die hauptfische, dann ganz klar Hybrid Light.


----------



## jagstalfischer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RayZero schrieb:


> Man kann an der Streeto natürlich auch Wobbler fischen, aber die besseren Eigenschaften für Einleierköder hat ganz klar die Stallion Hybrid Light, ohne dabei träge zu sein. Die Köder die du aufgezählt hast schafft die Hybrid Light alle - die leichten um einiges besser als die Streeto L. Die Streeto L fischst du am besten ab 7g - dafür geht sie hoch bis zum 14g Kopf am 4 Inch Gummi (macht die Hybrid Light nicht mehr mit). Außerdem hat die Streeto L mehr Rückgrad, was beim gezielten Zanderangeln wegen dem Hook-Setting ganz gut wäre. Wenn Zander eher Beifang sind und Barsch Forelle und Döbel die hauptfische, dann ganz klar Hybrid Light.


ich fische zwar nur die hybrid light, kann von daher nur die aussagen was diese rute angeht zu 100% bestätigen. kleine spinner und wobbler lassen sich damit bestens fischen.


----------



## TJ. (2. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

@Ray Zero
Danke genau das wollte ich wissen dann wirds denk ich die Stallion für 3-4" köder überwiegend softbaits hab ich ne Rute.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gummix (3. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Das einzige was mich an der Hybrid Medium stört ist, dass der Griff direkt auch zur Befestigung der Rolle dient.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Meine bisherigen Versuche mich ans Guppifischen zu gewöhnen sind immer gescheitert. Damit meine ich, ab echten 5gr WG bis 10gr WG. Heute habe ich die neue und alte Mitchel Pro Lite in der Hand gehabt. Nett aber nicht so das Richtige. Dann kam die Konger Dynamix 5-21 gr WG in 2,12m. Schöner schlanker Blank, ausgewogen. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Leichtgewicht von irgendwas um 101 gr. Durch das Solid Tip ist die Rute extrem feinfühlig und sehr schnell. Dahinter Power. Einsatzgebiet sind kleine Wobbler und Jigs 3" mit max 7 gr Kopf.
Sicherlich kann die Rute mehr, aber für diesen Einsatzzweck habe ich selten so eine gute Rute gesehen. Bei dem Preis hätte ich fast zwei genommen.
Meine erste Konger Rute also. Dazu kam noch der Rutenkoffer von Konger. Perfekt!


----------



## Nachtportier (24. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger Troker Spin H 270cm 10-40 g

Hat jemand schon diese Rute testen oder genauer angucken können?

In der Beschreibung steht, dass die Rute Köder bis 40 gr. vertragen kann. Bin mir da aber misstrauischer Weise nicht ganz sicher. Möchte damit Shads bis 25/30 gr. inkl. Kopf fischen, Blinker bis 30 gr, 4er Mepps und Crankbaits/Wobbler bis max 15/20 gr. Ist die Rute für diese Gewichtsklassen geeignet?  

Wollte eigentlich die KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER 2,70 M 15-45 gr. kaufen, diese ist jedoch ausverkauft, soweit ich es erblicken konnte.


----------



## oskar87 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nachtportier schrieb:


> Konger Troker Spin H 270cm 10-40 g
> 
> Hat jemand schon diese Rute testen oder genauer angucken können?
> 
> ...



Kann dir die hyprid power nur empfehlen, hol sie dir aus polen.....is hier im trööt schon von mir was dazu geschrieben.....


----------



## Nachtportier (24. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Kann dir die hyprid power nur empfehlen, hol sie dir aus polen.....is hier im trööt schon von mir was dazu geschrieben.....



Hm, wäre eine Option. Da muss ich mal Ausschau halten. Ist sie aber denn der Troker soweit überlegen?


----------



## oskar87 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nachtportier schrieb:


> Hm, wäre eine Option. Da muss ich mal Ausschau halten. Ist sie aber denn der Troker soweit überlegen?



Die verarbeiteten Materialien sind schon ne nummer hochwertiger.....

Habe die troker noch nicht gefischt kann also nicht sagen ob sie wirklich schlechter/besser ist zumal da der persönliche Geschmack eine rolle spielt

Der blank von der power ist halt geil und für deine gummis ideal...


----------



## Nachtportier (25. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe oskar87. 

Habe mich jedoch nun für eine Skeletor XCD 902H 25/70 entschieden, da ich diese sehr günstig schießen konnte. Die Stallion ist jedoch nach wie vor in meinem Kopfe. Sollte sie wieder erhältlich sein, werde ich sie ordern. 

Danke und Grüße

Tim


----------



## Nachtportier (28. September 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Habe mich nun doch gegen die Skeli entschieden. Scheinen im vergleich zur Series one Serie stark nachgelassen zu haben, was Verarbeitung und Handling angeht, wie ich finde. Kann auch ein Montags Modell sein, welches mein Kollege da bei sich stehen hat. 

Ich habe nun die Stallion Zander, 274 bis 45 gr. oder die Sword Strike 2,44 bis 40 gr. im Auge. 

Zu welcher würdet ihr tendieren, wenn es nicht rein um das Fischen mit Gufis geht, sondern auch mal Blinker bis 30 gr. oder Crankbaits gefischt werden sollen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nachtportier schrieb:


> Habe mich jedoch nun für eine Skeletor XCD 902H 25/70 entschieden, da ich diese sehr günstig schießen konnte.





Nachtportier schrieb:


> Habe mich nun doch gegen die Skeli entschieden. Scheinen im vergleich zur Series one Serie stark nachgelassen zu haben, was Verarbeitung und Handling angeht, wie ich finde.


Selbst das (bessere) Vormodell  3.Generation Skeletor Pro 902 25-70g war bei mir die Rute mit bisher kürzester Besitzzeit - 1/4h! :m

Ausgepackt, über das Schwabbeln gewundert, eine SS2 -85g daneben gehalten, etwas fassungslos auf das dünne fast gleichmäßig dicke Handteil der Skeletor Pro geschaut, also kaum ein Konus zu vermerken.
Den Wabbelstock wieder eingepackt und Fernabsatzprüfung sei dank. Das Thema Berkley + neue Modelle gestrichen. :g
Beim Begrabbeln beim Händler einer Reihe XCD dann festgestellt, dass sich deren Blankmaterial noch gruseliger anfühlt.

Da können die anderen nur noch besser sein


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Wolrd Champion Serie?

Speziell die Zander XH würde mich reizen.


----------



## oskar87 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Wolrd Champion Serie?
> 
> Speziell die Zander XH würde mich reizen.


 
leider nicht, gibts glaub nur als polnischen import aber für 90€ hört sich das schon ganz gut an, auch wenn das design und der griff nicht meins ist....


----------



## Nachtportier (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Selbst das (bessere) Vormodell  3.Generation Skeletor Pro 902 25-70g war bei mir die Rute mit bisher kürzester Besitzzeit - 1/4h! :m
> 
> Ausgepackt, über das Schwabbeln gewundert, eine SS2 -85g daneben gehalten, etwas fassungslos auf das dünne fast gleichmäßig dicke Handteil der Skeletor Pro geschaut, also kaum ein Konus zu vermerken.
> Den Wabbelstock wieder eingepackt und Fernabsatzprüfung sei dank. Das Thema Berkley + neue Modelle gestrichen. :g
> ...




Also ich war auch äußerst negativ überrascht von den Eigenschaften, der in der ersten Version so schönen Rute. Bin Froh das ich sie nicht genommen habe. Auch wenn ich noch keinen Ersatz habe, bin ich mir sicher das ich für das Geld besseres bekommen kann.


----------



## Kotzi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich suche gerade eine Rute für einen Freund der das Angeln anfängt, vielleicht findet sich ja bei Konger was und ihr könnt mir helfen.

Und zwar wird eine Rute als Hybrid zwischen dem Mittleren Zander und dem leichten Hecht angeln gesucht.

Gefischt werden Gummifische wie der Fox Pro Shad um die 12 cm, mit Jigs von 12-25 Gramm, seltenst mal 30 Gramm.

Dazu wird manchmal ein 6er Shaker durchgeleiert.

Die Rute sollte zwischen 2.30 und maximal 2.60 lang sein, 
kein kompletter Prügel sein, sondern von der Aktion her eher mit einer Spitzenaktion, oder ins Blankverhalten von der Quantum Smoke übergehen.

Maximalpreis wären so knapp über 100 Euro.

Meinem Kumpel davor, habe ich dafür die Savage Gear XLNT2 20-60 Gramm besorgt. Was ich meinem jetztigen Kumpel auch Empfohlen habe.

Das war im unteren und oberen Bereich nicht optimal, hat aber alles hin gehauen.

Vielleicht fällt einem ja eine bessere Alternative ein.

Gefischt wird hauptsächlich an den Boddengewässern, gewatet, im Hafen oder im Ryck.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## RonTom (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrute für Zander, Hecht und co und bin jetzt über die Konger Stallion Hybrid Power in 259cm und 8-28g WG gestolpert. Ich denke über Preis/Leistung und Qualität in diesem Preissegment lässt sich bei dieses Ruten nicht diskutieren. Ich bin Einsteiger was das Spinnfischen angeht und wollte mal Fragen, ob diese Rute was für mich ist.
Geangelt wird hauptsächlich an Seen, Kanäle, Flüsse (Havel, Schwarze Elster) vom Land und vom Wasser aber ich habe auch vor es dieses Jahr mal an der Elbe zu probieren. Gefischt wird hauptsächlich mit Gummis von 8 cm - 12 cm mit 7g - 21g Bleiköpfen aber auch Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler sollen zum Einsatz kommen. Was meint ihr? Oder soll ich doch eine Nummer höher gehen und die 270cm mit 15-40g WG nehmen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Maxthecat (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin !
Das mit den Gewichtangaben der Ruten ist ja immer so'ne Sache . Meist arbeiten die Ruten mit den Gewichten der Jig's unter dem vom Hersteller angegebenen WG. besser

Wenn du eh höhere Jig-Gewichte verwendest ,solltes evtl. eher die bis 40 gr. WG. nehmen .

Die bis 28 gr. WG. Rute fühlt sich denn nachher ehe nur bis 15 gr. WG . wohl bzw. führt diese bis dahin nur optimal und kommt mit den höheren von dir bevorzugten WG. nicht mehr gut zurecht .

Da wist aber noch genug Ratschläge von den anderen dazu hören !


----------



## Andy.F (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Also ich brauche am Rhein bis zu 25-30g und werde mir die 15-45g zulegen.  Kann es garnicht mehr abwarten. 
Hat denn jemand noch eine deutsche Bezugsquelle, wo diese auch lieferbar ist? Und benutzt jemand auch einen Kescher von Konger?


----------



## Arne0109 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moinsen die Kongerruten bekommst Du bei Clickbaits.de
Beste Grüße


----------



## RonTom (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> Das mit den Gewichtangaben der Ruten ist ja immer so'ne Sache . Meist arbeiten die Ruten mit den Gewichten der Jig's unter dem vom Hersteller angegebenen WG. besser
> 
> Wenn du eh höhere Jig-Gewichte verwendest ,solltes evtl. eher die bis 40 gr. WG. nehmen .
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank fürs Feedback. Also die 21g wären bei mir wirklich die absolute Ausnahme. Ich denke ich werde mich hauptsächlich im Bereich 7g-14g bewegen. Dazu kommen ja noch Spinner, Wobbler und Blinker und die liegen ebenfalls in diesem Bereich. 

Als Rolle wollte ich eine Penn Sargus 2 in der Größe 2500 einsetzen. Hat eigentlich hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Konger-Rollen? Konger Sentry zum Beispiel?


----------



## geomujo (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Es ist auffällig ruhig um Konger geworden finde ich. Auch im BA-Forum scheinen die Ruten etwas in Vergessenheit geraten ... 
Gibz da nix Neues Zero4Life?


----------



## Andy.F (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Moinsen die Kongerruten bekommst Du bei Clickbaits.de
> Beste Grüße




Die sind da ja leider seit ende letztem Jahr nicht mehr Lieferbar.


----------



## Mateo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Fischt einer die ULTRIS in 198 und 1-10g ? 
könnte mir einer sagen wie der Blank ausfällt ? Straff oder Wabbelstock ? 

Danke


----------



## man1ac (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Casting Ruten? Aktion? Taper? Überlege an der 7-28g oder 5-21g....

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich finde die leichten Ruten echt übertrieben, eh untertrieben.....
Warum Fisch man so leicht...
Ist das besser für die köderführung?


----------



## ATRiot01 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Warum Fisch man so leicht...



Weil selbst grosse Barsche nicht immer auf 15cm+ Jerks beissen?

Ich Barschel ganz gerne mal bei uns in den Tümpeln mit 1-3gr Jigs oder 4cm Minnows...da macht ne Rute mit echten 10gr WG schon kaum noch Spass. Ausserdem hat das WG ja absolut nichts mit den Drilleigenschaften zu tun, habe hier ne Rute mit echten 5-16gr WG stehen mit der ich ohne Gewissensbisse am Bodden den dicken Mamahechten nachstellen würde wenn die auf kleine Köder stehen würden. Unsere Teichhechte allerdings stehen zur Brutfischzeit auf ganz kleine Minnows die ich mit ner 1Oz Rute nicht wirklich gut werfen könnte.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Konger? Schon mal drauf geangelt? In great britain?


----------



## ATRiot01 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Konger? Schon mal drauf geangelt? In great britain?



Nope, aber ich denke mal hier geht es auch nicht um den Aalartigen Conger sondern den Hersteller Konger der Ruten und Rollen produziert #h


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ist mir schon klar!

War auch nur ein ablenkungs manöver


----------



## ATRiot01 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Okay das habe ich nicht kommen sehen, ist also gelungen


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Das mit dem Saft überzeugt mich.

Signatur


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



sirkay schrieb:


> Von der Rolle bin ich hingegen etwas enttäuscht. Verarbeitung und Aussehen TOP. Sie läuft aber nicht so leicht wie ich es von anderen aus der Preisklasse kenne. Die würde ich das nächste mal nicht mehr kaufen
> Schnur:
> 
> Ich hoffe euch hat der Bericht etwas gefallen :vik:
> ...



manchmal hilft es das getriebe zu enfetten und mit einem besseren rollenfett leichtgängiger zu machen


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich finde die leichten Ruten echt übertrieben, eh untertrieben.....
> Warum Fisch man so leicht...



Ich hab lange genauso gedacht, bis ich letztes jahr das große aha erlebniss hatte an unserem forellenbach. 
Wobbler, spinner, blinker etc. kennen die forellen dort mit Artikelnummer und Einkaufspreis auswendig, XXS-Gummis am Offsethaken brachten die Wende und mir in einem Jahr mehr kapitale Forellen als in allen Jahrzehnten zuvor.
Leider lässt sich so ein 2,5cm Köder am 4er Haken mit maximal 1 gr Zusatzblei nur noch mit UL-Gerät überhaupt anständig werfen.

Ich bekomme jetzt mal die Ultris Jig Micron mit 0,5-5gr zum testen, werde berichten sobald sie da ist.


----------



## jonnythemaster (5. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin Leute, 

Wollte mal nachfragen ob einer von euch die World Champion II salmon (3,05m 15-50wg) fischt oder schon mal in der Hand gehalten hat...
Finde die stecke sehr interessant, möchte aber keinen Blindkauf machen...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand paar Infos zur Rute...

Gruß Peter


----------



## da Poser (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Nabend,
nachdem ich bisher eher der Leierkastenmann mit Spinnern und Wobblern war, möchte ich mir das Gufieren doch etwas näher anschauen.
Für kleine Flüsse mit mäßiger Strömung und Teiche suche ich eine leichte Spinne. 
Am interessantesten fand ich bisher die Konger Black Heron, Strike Furion und Streeto Air, kann jemand etwas zu den Blanks sagen? Welcher ist schneller bzw. besser zum Jiggen geeignet?
Mit der Rute möchte ich maximal 8g Köder verwenden, ansonsten gerne auch wesentlich leichter. Soll ich nun eher eine Rute um 1-10/2-12/ oder 3-15/18 nehmen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Mateo (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



da Poser schrieb:


> Nabend,
> nachdem ich bisher eher der Leierkastenmann mit Spinnern und Wobblern war, möchte ich mir das Gufieren doch etwas näher anschauen.
> Für kleine Flüsse mit mäßiger Strömung und Teiche suche ich eine leichte Spinne.
> Am interessantesten fand ich bisher die Konger Black Heron, Strike Furion und Streeto Air, kann jemand etwas zu den Blanks sagen? Welcher ist schneller bzw. besser zum Jiggen geeignet? Mit der Rute möchte ich maximal 8g Köder verwenden, ansonsten gerne auch wesentlich leichter. Soll ich nun eher eine Rute um 1-10/2-12/ oder 3-15/18 nehmen.
> ...




Die Streeto Air ist ganz neu, denke nicht, dass jetzt jemand schon dazu was sagen kann. 
Ich habe mal den polnischen Konger Katalog 2017 bemüht. Die Strike Furion wird eher für Wobbler, Blinker usw. empfohlen.
Die Black Herron wird als Jigge beschrieben, ich halte sie aber mit ihren 5-24 zu heftig für max. 8g Köder.
Wenn dann würde ich dir die Streeto L 2002 (4-16) oder die Stallion Hybrid Light (2-14) empfehlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Mateo schrieb:


> Die Black Herron wird als Jigge beschrieben



'Ne reinrassige Jigge ist die Black Heron  im WG technischen Optimalbereich sicher nicht..dafür ist der Spitzenbereich zu filigran abgestimmt,ähnelt damit eher einer Egi Rute.




Mateo schrieb:


> ich halte sie aber mit ihren 5-24 zu heftig für max. 8g Köder.



Das täuscht etwas,fische die 7-28 g und die arbeitet mit 5g plus 3 Inch Easy Shiner wirklich schon spürbar..ist 'ne wirklich prima Kompromissrute,wenn man Zielfisch-und Köderoptionen recht breidbandig abdecken möchte. 

Für max.8 g Gedöns würde ich aber auch einer ⅜- ½ oz.Rute den Vorzug geben..


----------



## Mateo (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Die Black Heron als reine Jigge zu bezeichnen war vllt. falsch. Da ich selbst nur nur die Prime Rocker fische habe ich versucht an Hand der Katalogbeschreibung die gestellte Frage zu beantworten.

Du hast Recht, wenn man breidbandig fischen will ist das okay, aber aus der Fragestellung war/ist das nicht ersichtlich. 

Aber zum Schluss sind wird ja einer Meinung |supergri ein WG von 1/2oz max. würde reichen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Schaut mal her
http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/rods/konger/troker/troker-m-2-28m-10-30g.html
 ein polnischer Anbieter, macht grad ne Promo-Aktion.
 Zur Rute kommt 18€ Porto+Verp
 macht dann ca. 30€, bei Clickbaits mit Porto+Verp  ca. 60€

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Bandit_bln (18. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 'Ne reinrassige Jigge ist die Black Heron  im WG technischen Optimalbereich sicher nicht..dafür ist der Spitzenbereich zu filigran abgestimmt,ähnelt damit eher einer Egi Rute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn dann die reinrassige Jigge für Köder mit ca. 10g-15g  ? Also z.B. für Easy Shiner 3-4" mit leichten Köpfen von 5-10g?


----------



## RonTom (31. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin moin,

so nach langem warten und nervigen Emails habe ich gestern endlich meine neue Hybrid Power in 270 bei Moritz in Nauen gekauft. Was eine geile Rute. Die ist wirklich jeden Cent wert und das warten hat sich gelohnt. Ich bin gespannt wie die sich fischt.

Grüße


----------



## Andy.F (31. März 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Power


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier mal wieder ne Promo-Aktion http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/rods/konger/troker/troker-m-2-28m-10-30g.html
 plus ca. 18€ Vers. macht dann Pi x Daumen 74,-€
 bei Click Baits 105,-€ + Vers. 9,95 macht dann Pi x Daumen
 114, also satte 40,-€ Ersparnis.

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

von dem Erspartem könnte mann die Rute ja mit dieser
 hier komplettieren http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/reels/spro/red-arc-legend---10200.html
 nur ne Idee, Ihr könnt ja mal durch blättern.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## el.Lucio (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hier mal wieder ne Promo-Aktion http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/rods/konger/troker/troker-m-2-28m-10-30g.html
> plus ca. 18€ Vers. macht dann Pi x Daumen 74,-€
> bei Click Baits 105,-€ + Vers. 9,95 macht dann Pi x Daumen
> ...



|bigeyes da stimmt doch was nicht, oder? Wenn ich die in den Warenkorb stecke kommt bei mir 29,15 Pfund raus - wären ja mit Versand nur knappe 35€ ;+;+


----------



## jkc (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hi, abgesehen davon, dass sich Paypal auch noch seinen Teil abkassiert und es dadurch etwas teurer wird, sehe ich da keinen Fehler...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hi Lucio,
 mach dir doch mal nen Account(habe ich bereits)
 und dann hast du konkrete Zahlen.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## jkc (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Dynamic pricing oder wie?
Bei uns kostet die verlinkte Rute 12,06 GBP...
Allerdings die anderen aus der Modellserie um 20 GBP, schade eine L hätte ich vielleicht genommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## el.Lucio (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Lucio,
> mach dir doch mal nen Account(habe ich bereits)
> und dann hast du konkrete Zahlen.
> 
> fettes Petri :m



grade bestellt, einfach nur um zu sehen obs richtig ist.


*Zamówione produkty*



Troker M 2,28m / 10-30g, 1 szt, €13,89
International Shipment, 1 usługa, €19,68
  	Wartość produktów: €13,89
Koszt dostawy: €19,68
*Razem do zapłaty: €33,56*

:q


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hi Lucio,
 Glückwunsch, hast alles richtig gemacht, habe meine Sword Strike auch dort bestellt.
 Habe aber die falsche Rute verlink, weshalb die Preise nicht passen, ist mir gerade aufgefallen.
 Hier die Nachlieferung http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/rods/konger/streeto/streeto-2-00m-5-18g.html

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Servus,

bin trotzt intensivem Stöbern unschlüssig, liegt ggf. auch an meinen ungewöhnlichen Anforderungen: Ich angle zu 98% an einem kleineren Forellenbach, eben auf Forelle.

1-2 im Jahr gehts noch auf Hecht und Zander.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Ich suche eine Konger in 2,70  die wahrscheinlich in erster Linie nur zum Ansitzfischen verwendet wird. Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es klasse, wenn die Rute zum Zanderfischen auf Gummis mit ca. 14gr Köpfen verwendet werden kann. Im Hechtbereich habe ich meine Anforderungen abgedeckt.

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? In der engeren Auswahl sind...
Stallion Hybrid Power (allerdings nur 2,59)
Dynamix Spin M (fürs Forellenfischen fast zu hohes WG)
Troker Spin M (weniger Ausstattung, Rest s. Dynamix)

Danke vorab für eure Tipps! #6


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat schon einer ne Streeto Air?


----------



## n1c0 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Servus,

ich wollte demnächst eine Massenbestellung der *Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 195cm / 2-14g* aufgeben. Um auf einen guten Preis zu kommen bestelle ich direkt mehrere und hätte dann drei Ruten übrig die ich an Interessenten weitergeben würde.

Bei Clickbaits.de gibt es die Rute für 77€ inkl. Versand:
http://www.clickbaits.de/barschangeln/konger-stallion-hybrid-light-195cm-2-14-g-

Ich könnte sie für 51€ besorgen! Kann dann gerne abgeholt werden (1 Std. von Koblenz/Trier/Mainz) oder ich versende sie für 5,99€ per DHL. 

Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jemand der Bock auf so ne Rute hat? 

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Der Konger Hype ist wohl vorbei.:m|kopfkrat#t


----------



## n1c0 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte demnächst eine Massenbestellung der *Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 195cm / 2-14g* aufgeben. Um auf einen guten Preis zu kommen bestelle ich direkt mehrere und hätte dann drei Ruten übrig die ich an Interessenten weitergeben würde.
> 
> ...





Terence Drill schrieb:


> Der Konger Hype ist wohl vorbei.:m|kopfkrat#t



Ich würde es nicht mal als Hype bezeichnen, eher nach wie vor ein Geheimtipp. Die Ruten sind ja nicht schlechter geworden, denk ich mal. Ich bin nach meiner Recherche nach ner leichten Rute für Barsch und Bachforelle eben auf diese gestoßen. Nach all dem was ich so gelesen und gesehen habe denk ich nicht, dass man für 50€ was besseres bekommt |kopfkrat


----------



## Darket (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Naja, wer Interesse hatte, hat mittlerweile eine. Ich hab meine Hybrid Light letztes Jahr hier gebraucht von nem anderen Boardie gekauft und ich bin immernoch verliebt wie am ersten Tag. Hab sie zum Barscheln gekauft, mittlerweile aber auch mehrere kleinere Hechte und einen großen Rapfen damit gefangen, Ohne dass die Rute damit groß Probleme gehabt hätte. Wurfweite, Bisserkennung, Alles Top. V.a. für Hardbaits echt ein starkes Teil.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen.
Was ich bisher von Konger in der Hand hatte war guter Durchschnitt.
Nicht schlecht aber nicht solche  P/L Knaller wie beispielsweise die Penzill Ruten allgemein.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach "Mitbestellern".
#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

oder solche P/L Knaller <70€ wie etliches von den Yasei Red AX z.B., und da steht sogar Shimano drauf


----------



## n1c0 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> oder solche P/L Knaller <70€ wie etliches von den Yasei Red AX z.B., und da steht sogar Shimano drauf


Die hier? http://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-yasei-ax-red-spinning-perch-190cm-3-12g-3147

Hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm... ich will halt kein Brett und kein Wabbelstock. Die Konger Stallion Hybrid Light war halt ideal. Fischst du die Yasei Red AX selbst? Wie ist der Vergleich zur Konger? Ich brauch halt ne Rute für die Bach auf Bachforellen und auf Barsche. Köder: 3-7g Wobbler/Cranks, 2er Mepps Spinner, Gummis von 5-8cm mit 2-7g Bleien. 

Shimano bedeutet heutzutage leider nicht mehr soviel, gerade im Servicebereich und unterem Preissegment, daher bin ich auch eher vorsichtig geworden....

Die Penzills sind gute Ruten, nur sind mir die UL-Ruten zu niedrig vom WG her und die die mir gefallen wiederum zu teuer.


----------



## Darket (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich gehe mit genau der Hybrid Light, die du ordern willst mit genau den von dir genannten Ködern auf Barsch. Forelle Gibt's hier nicht, insofern kann ich dazu nix sagen, aber als Beifang bislang wie gesagt mehrere kleine Hechte bis 50cm, in der Rückenflosse quergehakte Brassen bis 45cm und als  Highlight einen 75er Rapfen (allerdings nicht aus der Strömung). Für Blech finde ich sie Top. Wurfweite selbst mit kleinen Spinnern noch echt gut, Bisserkennung kein Problem. Ähnlich bei kleinen Wobblern und Cranks. Gummi ist nicht ideal, Geht aber. Köder mit viel Aktion am Kopf ab 5g sind grenzwertig finde ich. Was aber ganz gut geht sind C- und T-Rig. Ist kein Problem vom WG, sondern eher Köderführung bei aktionsreichen Ködern und schwererem Kopf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Die hier? http://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-yasei-ax-red-spinning-perch-190cm-3-12g-3147
> die kurzen Perch, Player, jupp - und Pike, Aspius ...


----------



## rippi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Kann man mit der Konger-Rute, auch den ein oder anderen Conger fangen?


#BesterWitzDerBisherImAnglerboardGeschriebenWurde.


----------



## n1c0 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> n1c0 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die hier? http://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-yasei-ax-red-spinning-perch-190cm-3-12g-3147
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

kommt drauf an, alleine bei Yasei 4 Serien. Die ersten roten Modelle ohne AX sind ganz anders und gemeinhin viel zu weich gewesen. Das AX machts  

Nichts falsches anlachen, gibt hier soviele Tips <100€ für alle Geschmäcker! #6


----------



## Andy.F (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Bestimmt weil sie jeder schon hat


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte demnächst eine Massenbestellung der *Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 195cm / 2-14g* aufgeben. Um auf einen guten Preis zu kommen bestelle ich direkt mehrere und hätte dann drei Ruten übrig die ich an Interessenten weitergeben würde.
> 
> ...




 Sammelbestellungen sind immer eine gute Sache. 

 Bei Clickbaits zu bestellen macht aber in meinen Augen überhaupt keinen Sinn. 

 1. Sind die Rute dort zu teuer und über ne Sammelbestellung in Polen wesentlich billiger zu bekommen. 

 2. Haut Clickbaits noch Versandkosten oben drauf. 

 3. Muss man sich bei Clickbaits anmelden und kann seinen Account dort selbstständig nicht löschen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## Andy.F (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Da biste hier falsch und mußt wohl in den Spro trööt


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ein schönes Pendant zur Konger Hybrid gibt es von Spro auch noch die Hypalite Serie. Die sind auch klasse. :m


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Da biste hier falsch und mußt wohl in den Spro trööt



Dann geh doch schon mal vor.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Da biste hier falsch und mußt wohl in den Spro trööt



Ja wo laufen sie denn? Ja wo laufen sie denn bloss alle hin? |kopfkrat


----------



## rippi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

SPRO ist die beste Marke! Jeder der was anderes sagt spricht nicht die erste, die oberste, die endgültige, die wahre Wahrheit aus.

 Schlimm das manche Leute Spro schreiben. Es heißt eindeutig SPRO.


----------



## Nizzyx (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Barschrute für T- und C-Rigs.
Bin als erstes auf die Mitchell mag pro lite evx 632ml gestoßen, die scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben 
Von Konger gibt es die KONGER STALLION HYBRID LIGHT 195CM 2-14 G und die KONGER STREETO L 2002 200CM 4-16 G.
Frage: Welche eignet sich besser für T- und C-Rigs? Dazu möchte ich auch noch kleine Spinner damit fischen.
Die Artikel auf bite-time.com habe ich gelesen. Aber könnt ihr das so unterschreiben?

Gefischt wird in Schifffahrtskanälen, je nachdem zwischen 2 und 6 m Tief.

Ich bin auch ziemlich unerfahren, was das Finesse Angeln angeht... ich faulenze dort üblicherweise mit einer Zanderrute mit 14g Jigköpfen. Muss ich dann auch 14g Bullet Weights für die Rigs nehmen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Gefischt wird in Schifffahrtskanälen, je nachdem zwischen 2 und 6 m Tief.
> 
> Ich bin auch ziemlich unerfahren, was das Finesse Angeln angeht... ich faulenze dort üblicherweise mit einer Zanderrute mit 14g Jigköpfen. Muss ich dann auch 14g Bullet Weights für die Rigs nehmen?




Sowohl als auch...i.d.R. werden Finesse Rigs leichter gefischt,da aber Köder und Gewicht getrennt sind,spricht aber auch nix dagegen, bei ungünstigen Wind/Strömungseinfluss gerade beim Carolina/Dropshot/Kickbackrig schwerer zu fischen.

Ist aber auch viel Gefühls-und Erfahrungssache.

Barsch per Finesse,kannste nicht mit mit klassischem Zanderjiggen vergleichen.

Leichtere Ruten,feinere Schnüre/Vorfächer,kleine Haken...da brauchts halt passende,feinere Ruten.

Viele Finesseköder wie zum Bleistift Gummiwürmer/Creatures/Krebse/Grubs benötigen ja auch kein schweres Zuggewicht um ihr Spiel zu entfalten.Solange das Gewicht reicht,um die Montage am Platz zu halten reichts...den Rest erledigt die Köderanimation übers Handgelenk und/oder der Rolle.

Ich fische an den hiesigen Schifffahrtskanälen Texas und Carolina meist mit 5g..falls die Bedingungen es zulassen gerne auch 3.5 g.

7g gilt bei mir schon als "schwer".
Ruten über ⅜ oz Klasse(10.5 g ) fische ich daher im Finesse Bereich kaum noch.

Und falls sich mal ein Kanalzander daran verirrt,stellt das eine heutige Rute der leichten Klasse auch vor keine wirklich grosse Herausforderung.

Das packt übr.die kleinere 2-8 g Mitchell wunderbar..die ML wäre mir dafür WG technisch zu hoch und auch zu steif im Spitzenbereich.Die tendiert Aktionstechnisch eher Richtung leichte GuFi Rute.

Habs bei Finesse gerne,wenn der Spitzenbereich etwas deutlicher mitarbeitet.

Aus dem Bauch heraus,würde ich zur Streeto tendieren,da sogar die 2.00 m  -9 g oder die 2.20 -10g.

Die -16g wäre mir(!) für die Kanalzuppelei einen Tick to much und zu unflexibel bei leichten Rigs und Einsatz von Spinnern bis Gr.2.

Und zu den einzelnen Methoden noch guten Lesestoff:

http://barsch-fraggles.blogspot.de/?m=0


----------



## Nizzyx (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo Peter, 
danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Puuh 3,5 g hört sich erstmal sehr wenig an. Ich kann mir fast gar nicht vorstellen, dass man damit den Köder am Grund spürt.
Darf ich fragen, was Du für Ruten in dem Bereich fischst?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Spürst du auch nicht immer über den Blank,Kanalboden ist in der "Telegraphierfähigkeit" zur Rute ja auch unterschiedlich beschaffen.

Wobei ich bei 6m aber auch eher 5g fischen würde..diese tiefen Bereiche gibts hier aber eher nur an Häfen.

Hauptangelei bei 2-4 m..und nebenbei,ein ganz leichtes Texas Rig(noch unter 3.5 g) lässt sich auch effektiv im Mittelwasser oder über Kraut führen.

Ruten..verschiedene.Hab ein Faible für die leichten bis 10.5 g.

'Ne leichte Konger Streeto/Streeto Air ist nur deswegen nicht darunter,weil der Platz im Korridor beschränkt ist.[emoji6]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 'Ne leichte Konger Streeto/Streeto Air ist nur deswegen nicht darunter,weil der Platz im Korridor beschränkt ist.[emoji6]


Ich bin immer noch in Planung das mal umzusetzen ... der Platz ist immerhin schon allokkiert


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Det,warum wundert mich das nicht ?[emoji38]


----------



## Darket (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich fische die Hybrid Light in der 14g Klasse als ziemlichen Allrounder, wobei sie beim klassischen Gummiangeln die schlechteste Figur macht. Ich setze sie hauptsächlich für Hardbaits ein.T-Rig geht aber ganz gut, wobei ich da auch noch ziemlicher Anfänger bin. Für mein Gefühl fängt sie aber erst ab 5g an wirklich gut zu arbeiten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*



Darket schrieb:


> Für mein Gefühl fängt sie aber erst ab 5g an wirklich gut zu arbeiten.



Halt typisch-zaubern können die in der ½ oz Klasse ja auch nicht.Die angegebene 4g Untergrenze der alten 4-15 g Penzill war ja Wurf-wie auch Taktiltechnisch fürn...Popo.

Ab 5 g + 2 Inch Gummi passte da eher.Darunter wars schleudern statt werfen über die Blankaufladung und so richtig gespürt hat man 4 g eher nur auf einem Betonboden.


----------



## Darket (15. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

2 Inch mit 3,5g lässt sich noch passabel werfen, aber zumindest ich habe kaum Ködergefühl damit. Fische deshalb hauptsächlich 5g Köpfe und Bullets. Damit kommt sie sehr gut klar. 7g auch, ist aber für meine Gewässer bei kleinen Ködern eigentlich schon zu viel. Theoretisch wären 3,5g Köpfe da optimal, da ich aber dann doch Wert auf Allroundfähigkeiten lege und auch mal einen 12g Blinker für Rapfen rumhängen will, Gehe ich da mit dem WG nicht weiter runter. Man macht halt immer irgendwelche Kompromisse.


----------



## Nachtportier (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Hybrid Power neuerdings eine weiße Spitze hat? Hat sich sonst irgendetwas verändert oder ist es gar eine komplett neue Version mit anderen Eigenschaften?


----------



## RonTom (2. September 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Auf der diesjährigen EFTTEX hat Konger den Preis für die beste Rute (Streeto Air) gewonnen. Es sind ja auch Topruten die Konger herstellt und das für den Preis.


----------



## Boerdeork (6. November 2017)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der World Champion II Classic 270cm, WG bis 35g?
Die Spitze soll etwas weicher als bei der Hybrid sein...

Ich suche was zum jiggen und dropshotten und nutze eher 25 -30 g Gewichte als unter 20g.

Bisher war ich mit der Balzer Nano Zander Peitsche unterwegs.


----------



## Martin Stephan (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Ich suche für meinen kleinen die erste Spinnrute, und habe da die Troker Spin UL in die Auswahl genommen.
Köder sollen sein Mepps Gr.0+1 und 2 Inch Gummis am 3gr. Kopf.
Hat hier jemand diese Rute und kann etwas zu dem realen WG der Rute sagen ?


----------



## hermann 07 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

Hallo
Ich fische diese Köder mit der Troker Spin L in 228cm / 12 gr 
Diese Rute hat eine sehr feine Spitze von nur 0,9 mm
3er Easy Shiner mit 7gr Kopf sind da das höchste der Gefühle.
Ist ne super Rute auf die man allerdings beim Transport ein wenig aufpassen muß da die feine Spitze auch schnell abgebrochen ist.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Martin Stephan (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Konger-Trööt*

@Hermann
Danke für die Info


----------



## Bravissimo (30. Dezember 2018)

Mich hat auch der Konger Wahn gepackt.

Angefangen hat es als ich auf der Suche nach einer Rute mit 2,70m und 50 bis 60 gramm Wurfgewicht bis ca. 60 Euro war.

Im Rutenständer des Händlers stand die Fox Warrior 2 und die Troker Spin 2,70m XH.
Nachdem ich beide Ruten in der Hand hatte hab ich mich für die Troker entschieden. Die hat mir von der Aktion her besser gefallen.
Und für 41,50 Euro macht man nichts falsch.

Ich hab mich danach eigentlich erst so mit der Marke Konger beschäftigt und stieß bei ebay auf eine Auktion ab 1 Euro mit der Troker 198/ML. Dachte mir nichts dabei und hab mal mit geboten. Kurz vor Schluss 22 Euro eingegeben und die Auktion ging am Ende mit 17,50 Euro an mich.

Beide Ruten wurden ab November dann ausgiebig geangelt und brachten mir meine schönsten Fische.

Die 198/ML einen Zander mit 70cm



Die 270/XH einen Hecht mit 85cm und 4,8 kg zum Jahresabschluss



Gestern hab ich mir dann gleich für die Saison 2019 die Troker 270/H gesichert.


----------



## RonTom (2. Januar 2019)

Petri und willkommen im Konger-Club.


----------



## Bravissimo (2. Januar 2019)

RonTom schrieb:


> Petri und willkommen im Konger-Club.


Danke 

Ich freu mich schon auf die 270/H.

Bei der 198/ML kommt das Tock am Griff an, da schmeißt man vor schreck fast die Rute weg.

Auf der 270/XH hatte ich den schönen Hecht und davor 3 Bisse wo ich mit der Rute noch nicht ganz "verbunden" war. Aber die kommen knallhart an. Dann hat es ja auch geklappt. 

Das werden definitiv nicht die letzten Konger Ruten bleiben. 
Ein Stallion wird irgendwann auch noch dazu kommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Januar 2019)

Werd grad auch rappelig wenn ich euch so schwärmen höre von den Konger Ruten.
Aber der Preis ist schon heftig. Haben die Ruten auch Schwächen? Ich mein, irgendwo muss der Preis doch herkommen. Klar, Marketing ist teuer. Konger ist ja jetzt keine mega bekannte Marke die einen auf "Hier bin ich, kauft mich, ich bin geil" macht. Vielleicht können sie deshalb die Preise anbieten.

Die 30-60er Troker Spin, wie fällt die aus? Mir wäre das rein von den Zahlen etwas zu leicht vom WG her für Hecht.

Edit: Sehe gerade, die Troker gibts auch in 40-80g. Wobei mir auffällt, dass die Konger Ruten eher filigran ausfallen. Die meisten bewegen sich ja im Zander/Barsch Bereich. Ne zweite Zanderrute für Kanal wäre auch geil. Für Hecht liebe ich meine Shotgun eigentlich zu sehr. Hat jemand von euch eine auf Zander im Einsatz? Länge sollte 2,70 sein und WG denke so zwischen 10 und 40g? Kommt halt drauf an, wie die ausfallen. Fische momentan ne Shimano Vengeance BX Shad in 14-40g. Für den Preis ne super Rute, mit der ich schon einige Zander und Hechte landen konnte. Kein Problem. Aber die ganze Rute ist mir minimal zu wabbelig. Da wäre ne zweite, ne Konger, ne willkommene Abwechslung. Mann will ja auch nicht immer ins gleiche Loch stoßen, so ists auch mit Ruten


----------



## Bravissimo (3. Januar 2019)

Ein Wabbelstecken ist die 270/XH definitiv nicht.
Ich wollte eine Rute mit so ca. 50 bis 60 gramm Wurfgewicht. 
Hatte die Fox Rage Warrior 2 Spin 2.70m und eben die Konger Troker 270/XH.
Die Fox war schwerer und die Aktion sagte mit gar nicht zu. 
Die Troker wird von der Spitze zum Handteil immer härter. Die hat ein starkes Rückgrat was mir bei der Fox fehlte.

Die 270/XH gibt es aber nur in der 2018er Serie, also diese grüne. 
Die 198/ML die ich habe und die 270/H die ich noch bekomme sind noch die schwarzen Blanks.

Köder mit 60 Gramm (z. B. Balzer Pike Collector oder jerkbaits wie Westin Swim) lassen sich ohne Probleme werfen. 
Mehr wollte ich der Rute noch nicht antun.


----------



## Bravissimo (3. Januar 2019)

Auf Zander und mit Wurfgewicht von 10 bis 40 Gramm ist die Konger Stallion Hybrid Power 15 bis 45 Gramm ideal.
Irgendwann steht die auch noch bei mir!
Aber erstmal reichen mir die Troker.


----------



## RonTom (3. Januar 2019)

Jop genau. Ich nutze die Stallion Hybrid Power vorrangig als Zanderrute. Schön leicht, schön straff und schnell. Verarbeitung ist für den Preis echt super.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2019)

Geil. Der User Bravissimo hat mir sogar nen Laden in meiner Nähe empfohlen, welcher die Stallion hat.
Werde ich direkt nach meiner Chinareise mir den Stecken holen


----------



## alexpp (3. Januar 2019)

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie die Stallion als Zanderrute im Vergleich mit der roten Aspius 2,7m 7-28g abschneidet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2019)

Jau, fände ich auch sehr gut, wenn jemand beide kräftig gefischt und ausprobiert hat, und vergleichen könnte  
Also mit der zweiten roten Red-AX und nicht der ersten Schwabbel-Rot, da ist es vorhersehbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2019)

Es gibt ja das Web, und immerhin die "Primär"-Quelle YT 

https://clickbaits.de/raubfischange...stig-kaufen/konger-stallion-hybrid-power.html
Rutendetails
Konger Hybrid Power 259/8-28 g: Rutenlänge: 259 cm | Wurfgewicht: 8-28 g | Gewicht: 128 g | Transportlänge: 136 cm | Teilung: 2
Konger Hybrid Power 270/15-45 g: Rutenlänge: 270 cm | Wurfgewicht: 15-45 g | Gewicht: 138 g | Transportlänge: 141 cm | Teilung: 2


Konger Stallion Erfahrungsbericht / 1 Shot 1 Drill
1Shot1Drill - Fishing Channel Published on May 10, 2017




Rute: Konger Stallion Wurfgewicht 8 - 35 g,Transportlänge 135cm, Rutenteile 2, Länge 259 cm

==> vorne sehr sensibel und dünn.

Das ist stark different zu den 4x Aspius weiß und 1x Red-AX.


Wäre dann eher so ein Kannibale am entsprechenden HR Programm - gerade anderer Thread.


----------



## alexpp (6. Januar 2019)

Also vermutlich mehr Spitzenaktion als die Aspius, aber wohl nicht ganz so hart wie Gamakatsu Akilas. Mh, könnte man bestellen.


----------



## Xianeli (7. Januar 2019)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht etwas empfehlen für Barsch? Würde mir gerne etwas fürs simple einleiern diverser köder und evtl kleine Microjigs zulegen. Würde da gerne mal eine Konger Rute austesten.

Gefischt wird im flachen Stillwasser. WG bis 15g müsste völlig ausreichen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2019)

Wären die beiden oben gezeigten bzw. leichtere denn nichts?

Fürs simple einleiern auf Distanz würde ich eine etwas stärkere Rute nehmen, als für das kunstvolle Animieren im Nahbereich oder gezielt auf Hotspots rumhüpfen.

Ich habe dabei sowie eine eigensinnige Ansicht, da bei mir immer sehr viel Esox mit unterwegs ist und je nach Beisslaune oft mehr Interesse zeigt als der gerne mal zickige Zielfisch. Mittlere Hechte landen sich bei einer sehr feinen Barsch-ohne-Stahl Montage weit besser (mit im Wasser bereitliegendem Kescher), wenn die Rute nicht nur ein Stäbchen ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Januar 2019)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass man IMMER Stahl nutzt sobald Hechtgefahr droht  

Ich hoffe das handhabst du auch so.


----------



## Xianeli (7. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wären die beiden oben gezeigten bzw. leichtere denn nichts?
> 
> Fürs simple einleiern auf Distanz würde ich eine etwas stärkere Rute nehmen, als für das kunstvolle Animieren im Nahbereich oder gezielt auf Hotspots rumhüpfen.
> 
> Ich habe dabei sowie eine eigensinnige Ansicht, da bei mir immer sehr viel Esox mit unterwegs ist und je nach Beisslaune oft mehr Interesse zeigt als der gerne mal zickige Zielfisch. Mittlere Hechte landen sich bei einer sehr feinen Barsch-ohne-Stahl Montage weit besser (mit im Wasser bereitliegendem Kescher), wenn die Rute nicht nur ein Stäbchen ist.




Du meinst z.b die Konger stallion Hybrid oder ? Der Grund warum ich Frage ist folgender: Ich bin Raubfische anfänger und wollte dieses Jahr meine ersten Versuche starten ^^ bin was die rute angeht ziemlich unsicher. 
Beim Stöbern ist mir noch die Konger Stallion Sword  Strike aufgefallen. https://clickbaits.de/raubfischangeln/konger-angelruten/spinnruten/konger-stallion-sword-strike.html

Wäre das auch etwas ? Ansonsten vertraue ich euch da


----------



## Xianeli (7. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass man IMMER Stahl nutzt sobald Hechtgefahr droht
> 
> Ich hoffe das handhabst du auch so.




Natürlich immer ohne


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Wäre das auch etwas ? Ansonsten vertraue ich euch da


Ich habe bisher keine Konger (eben viele andere), daher sage ich da nichts zur Kongerauswahl.
Werde erst bei nächstem Bedarf & Gelegenheit mal auf Ergänzung aus dem Konger-Stall schauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass man IMMER Stahl nutzt sobald Hechtgefahr droht


Nein, ich handel flexibler und bin auch nicht jeder-man. Hechtgefahr droht nur dem, der das nicht genauer u. besser weiß.
Manchmal nutze ich sogar extra Stahl und wechsle den gegen das FC ein, wenn die Barsche oder Forellen nicht auf FC beißen wollen.  Und dann beißen sie plötzlich aber auf den dicksten Stahldraht  Und das ist schon häufiger passiert.

Andererseits kommt auch in Gewässern mit Hechtbestand FC dann zum Einsatz, wenn die Köder unhechtig sind, die Gewässerordnung das nicht explizit vorschreibt und die Hechte anscheinend Pause haben; ich merke das sowieso. 
Und der Zielfisch Barsch, Forelle, Döbel etc. scheu ist, anglervergrämt ist, und anders nicht beißen will.
Das verbleibende minimale Restrisiko ist planbar, und ernstfalls lande ich dann auch im bereitliegenden Kescher. (Deswegen Einwurf zur Barschcombo Wahl)

Hierbei muss jeder Angler seine Erfolgsformel und den sinnvollen Rahmen individuell abstimmen, bestimmte grenzwertige Kombinatorik gehe ich sicher nicht ein. Für mich heißt das: Sehr feine/schwache Combo, kein Kescher sondern nur andere Landung etc., schwieriges Wasser mit Kraut etc, merkliche Hechtaktivität sichtbar, usw.


----------



## Bravissimo (14. Januar 2019)

hermann 07 schrieb:


> *AW: Der Konger-Trööt*
> 
> Hallo
> Ich fische diese Köder mit der Troker Spin L in 228cm / 12 gr
> ...



Ich hab mir auch noch eine Troker 210/L mit dem alten (schwarzen) Blank gesichert. 
Die UL und L haben da eine Solid Tip, deshalb ist die Spitze so fein. 

Bei den neuen (2018er) Troker mit grünen Blank haben die UL, L und ML eine Solid Tip.


----------



## Dreidl (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

Ich glaube nach soviel schwärmerei muss ich nun auch mal eine Konger Rute holen. Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen ich überlege auf Barsch am Fluss mit Dropshot oder kleinen Gummis zu gehen und denke hierfür wäre doch die Troker Ml 1,98 richtig und dann wäre da noch eine Rute für Hecht vom Ufer aus mit Köderfisch auf Grund und ab und an am kleineren Fluss auf Hecht mit größeren Gummiködern denke hierfür wäre die Troker 2,70 ML gut. 
Was meint ihr? 

Danke und schönen Tag noch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Januar 2019)

Habe mir die Konger Stallion Hybrid Light bestellt in 2,10m und 2-14g.
Habe dieselbe schon in 1,95m in der Hand gehabt, geiles Teil! Könnte was für dich sein.

Kann ja auch nochmal berichten, wenn ich meine getestet habe


----------



## Bravissimo (2. Februar 2019)

Dreidl schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich glaube nach soviel schwärmerei muss ich nun auch mal eine Konger Rute holen. Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen ich überlege auf Barsch am Fluss mit Dropshot oder kleinen Gummis zu gehen und denke hierfür wäre doch die Troker Ml 1,98 richtig und dann wäre da noch eine Rute für Hecht vom Ufer aus mit Köderfisch auf Grund und ab und an am kleineren Fluss auf Hecht mit größeren Gummiködern denke hierfür wäre die Troker 2,70 ML gut.
> Was meint ihr?
> ...



Die Troker 2018er version mit dem grünen Blank haben die UL, L und ML eine Solid Tip. 
Deshalb würde ich dir zu einer 210/ML raten. 

Für den längeren Stock würde ich dir die 270/H empfehlen. Die ML macht da nicht so wirklich Sinn. Mit 12-16 cm Gummifisch und 10 - 14 gramm Jigkopf liegst so zwischen 20 und 35 gramm. Da ist die ML überfordert. 

Ich hab mir ja auch noch die 270/XH (30 bis 60 gramm Wurfgewicht) die hat brutale power. Bin echt gespannt wenn mir da mal ein wels über 1,20m einsteigt. Da mir die zu viel Power für Hecht und Zander hat, hab ich mir die 270/H geholt.


----------



## Bravissimo (2. Februar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe mir die Konger Stallion Hybrid Light bestellt in 2,10m und 2-14g.
> Habe dieselbe schon in 1,95m in der Hand gehabt, geiles Teil! Könnte was für dich sein.
> 
> Kann ja auch nochmal berichten, wenn ich meine getestet habe


Warst beim Torsten?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

Ne hab mitm Kumpel bei Clickbaits bestellt, weils da 20% gab. War aber ein Fehler. Derart langer Versand, unfassbar. Immernoch nicht da die Rute. 

Nächstes Mal kauf ich definitiv bei Thorsten


----------



## Dreidl (4. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Bin nun auf der suche nach den vorgeschlagenen Ruten, könntet ihr mir evtl. noch helfen welche bei der 270H besser ist? Habe die mit grünem Blank und die mit schwarzen Blank gefunden.


Danke.


----------



## Bravissimo (5. Februar 2019)

Es gibt nur noch den grünen Blank. Das ist auch der neue. Ich geh nicht davon aus dass hier was geändert wurde außer die Farbe. 

Die 270/XH gibt es z. B. nur mit grünen Blank, da die schwarze Serie bei H aufgehört hat. 

Ich habe die 270/H mit schwarzen Blank. Die liegt aber noch beim Torsten (Walking Hunters). War die letzte die er hatte. 
Die neuen bekommt er demnächst rein. 
Er hat einige Ruten neu bestellt.
Am besten bei ihm anfragen.


----------



## Bravissimo (25. April 2019)

Meine Konger Troker Ruten sind für die Raubfischsaison vorbereitet. 

Die 198/ML und 270/XH hab ich letzte Saison schon gefischt. 
Auf die 270/H bin ich sehr gespannt.
Die 228/ML ist mir einfach so zugelaufen. 

Die Kollektion wird aber noch mit einer 210/H erweitert.


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. April 2019)

nice nice. Welche Rollen/Schnur hast du denn jeweils drauf? Möchtest du auch noch was zum ZF und Ködern sagen? Fände ich und bestimmt auch ein paar Andere, interssant.


----------



## Bravissimo (25. April 2019)

198/ML mit Spro Passion 605 Micro und J-Braid 0,10
228/ML mit Spro Passion 730 und Power Pro 0,13

Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch. 
Mit der 198/ML habe ich schon Zander bis 70cm ohne weiteres erfolgreich gelandet. 

Köder: Gummifisch bis 10cm, Wobbler bis 8cm und kleine Spinner und Spoons. 


270/H mit Spro Passion 740 und Daiwa J-Braid 0,16

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander und Hecht
Köder: Gummifisch bis 16cm und 14 gramm jig


270/XH mit Spro Passion 740 und Daiwa Tournament 0,18

Zielfisch: Hecht und Zander
Köder: Gummifisch bis 20cm und 20 gramm Jig, sowie Blinker.

Die ML und die H sind noch die alten schwarzen Blanks. Da gab's die XH noch nicht.
Die hat schon den neuen grünen Blank.

Einen direkten Vergleich einer Rute z. B. 270/H mit alten und neuen Blank hab ich leider nicht.
Ich weiß nur dass die Hakenöse bei den neuen Blanks weggelassen wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber der Preis ist schon heftig. Haben die Ruten auch Schwächen? Ich mein, *irgendwo muss der Preis doch herkommen*. Klar, Marketing ist teuer. Konger ist ja jetzt keine mega bekannte Marke die einen auf "Hier bin ich, kauft mich, ich bin geil" macht. Vielleicht können sie deshalb die Preise anbieten.


Nicht alle Firmen machen solch' immense Hochpreise oder halten die stabil aufrecht.
Die Hunderterstellen einer normalgewichtigen Spinnrute sind vom Materialaufwand her auch eigentlich nicht berechtigt.
Aber wer Kunden findet, die freiwillig und gerne ein paar Hunderter mehr auf den Tresen packen ...

Selbst Daiwa als HE Japaner haut Ruten mit allerbesten Blanks im Ausverkauf zu 49 - 59 - 69 EUR raus, das sind echte Günstig-Preise ala Konger, und anscheinend geht da niemand mit Bankrott oder in rote Erlöszahlen, auch nicht die großen Händler wie AM oder Gerlinger.

Die Spin-Rutengewichte müssen inzwischen komplett neu bewertet werden ob der in den letzten beiden Jahren erfolgten kleinen Revolution in den führenden Blankfertigungstechnologien.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2019)

Das Geld holen sie in Polen wieder rein. Ich bin fast umgefallen, als ich die Preise in polnischen Angelläden gesehen habe. Für Zeug, das bei uns geschleudert wird...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2019)

In Schweden war das auch bei meinen Besuchen in den Läden immer so, dass die Preise in SEK viel zu hoch ggü. DE umgerechnet DM/EUR waren, so ein Faktor 1,5x bis 2,0x drauf.
Evtl. ist das Verhältnis durch unser großglobalisiertes Internetshopping und die Preislevelrückwirkung in DE noch krasser geworden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. April 2019)

@Bravissimo: Danke für deine Auflistung!


----------



## Bravissimo (26. April 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> @Bravissimo: Danke für deine Auflistung!


Gerne 

Das war der Zander auf der 198/ML
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/l-combo-zum-leichten-spinnen-forelle-barsch.99186/page-22


Bravissimo schrieb:


> Rute: Konger Troker 198 / ML (5-20)
> Rolle: SPRO Passion Micro 605
> Schnur: Daiwa J-Braid 0,10mm
> Anhang anzeigen 318027
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2019)

Wenn man sich das hier anschaut, muss ich was konkretisieren:
https://clickbaits.de/raubfischangeln/konger-angelruten/spinnruten.html?dir=desc&order=price

Mit den günstig Preisen alleine machen die auch nicht mehr ... 
(Konger Templar TNCS)

Umso wichtiger solche Berichte wie von Bravissimo zur Konger Troker samt Spro Passion, 
u100 im P/L eine top Sache!


----------



## Bravissimo (26. April 2019)

Bei Clickbaits hab ich noch keine Ruten gekauft. 

Die 270/XH ist vom Stark Fishing Shop hier in Gunzenhausen. 

Die 198/ML hab ich über Ebay bei Angelsport Wiemann gekauft.

Die 270/H und 228/ML hab ich von Walking Hunters Tackle-Shop.


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2019)

Bravissimo schrieb:


> 198/ML mit Spro Passion 605 Micro und J-Braid 0,10
> 228/ML mit Spro Passion 730 und Power Pro 0,13
> 
> Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch.
> ...



Die XH hat angeblich ein WG von 60 g. Kannst Du damit wirklich 20 cm GuFis mit bis 20 g Jigköpfen fischen?


----------



## alexpp (26. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die XH hat angeblich ein WG von 60 g. Kannst Du damit wirklich 20 cm GuFis mit bis 20 g Jigköpfen fischen?


Harte "Zander-Ruten" wie die Gamakatsu Akilas XH und erst recht die Quantum Zanderkant können das. Wenn die oben genannte Rute ähnlich hart ist...


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Harte "Zander-Ruten" wie die Gamakatsu Akilas XH und erst recht die Quantum Zanderkant können das. Wenn die oben genannte Rute ähnlich hart ist...


Danke für die Info. Gefragt habe ich, weil eine XH Rute bei mir noch immer auf der Einkaufsliste steht. Die Troker XXH mit 80 g wäre dann vielleicht eine gute Wahl.


----------



## alexpp (26. April 2019)

Ich hatte mal die Aktion der von mir genannten Ruten aufgenommen und hier verlinkt. Bei der ersten Zanderkant würde ich das Wurfgewicht grob auf 50-120g schätzen. Inzwischen sind weitere Ruten dazugekommen, muss die Bilder endlich einstellen.


----------



## Bravissimo (26. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die XH hat angeblich ein WG von 60 g. Kannst Du damit wirklich 20 cm GuFis mit bis 20 g Jigköpfen fischen?


Da hab ich mich vertan.
Das war ein 16cm Westin mit 20 gramm jig. 
Bei starker Strömung braucht man das ab und zu. 

Die 20cm und mehr werf ich mit meiner Jerkrute bis 120 gramm Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Bravissimo (26. April 2019)

Die XH hat eine ganz andere Aktion als die H. 
Die H ist diese typische Zanderrute, die XH hat nicht diese weiche Spitze.

Leider regnet es und ich habe im Haus nicht den Platz um ein anständiges Foto zu machen. 

Die Troker H ist jedenfalls weicher als die Zanderkant oder Akilas.


----------



## Klaus_Megathron (14. August 2019)

Hi,
ich fische derzeitig am Forellensee die ul 2202, hauptsächlich mit Westin Durchlaufblinkern in 10g.
Beim stöbern nach einer längeren Rute für weitere Würfe bin ich auf die Konger Equs salto in 2.90 gestoßen.

https://clickbaits.de/raubfischange...online-guenstig-kaufen/konger-equs-salto.html

Kennt die hier vielleicht jemand und kann etwas dazu sagen?

Mfg Klaus_Megathron


----------



## Bravissimo (14. Oktober 2019)

Bravissimo schrieb:


> 198/ML mit Spro Passion 605 Micro und J-Braid 0,10
> 228/ML mit Spro Passion 730 und Power Pro 0,13
> 
> Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch.
> ...



Da ich leider Troker-Süchtig bin muss ich meine Liste mal erweitern. 

Dazu gekommen sind noch folgende Ruten:

198/UL mit Spro Passion 605 Micro und J-Braid 0,10
Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch.
Köder: Gummifisch 2 bis 2,2", Wobbler mit ca. 5cm und kleine Spinner und Spoons. 


198/L mit Spro Passion 605 Micro und J-Braid 0,10
Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch.
Köder: Gummifisch 2 bis 3", Wobbler mit ca. 5cm und kleine Spinner und Spoons. 


198/H mit Spro Passion 730 und Tightline 0,12
Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander und Hecht vom Boot und Ufer wo es eng zu geht.
Köder: Gummifisch bis 16cm und 14 gramm jig


228/UL mit Spro Passion 730 aber noch ohne Schnur
228/L mit Spro Passion 730 aber noch ohne Schnur
Diese beiden Ruten heben es noch nicht ans Wasser geschafft.


----------



## flofischt (11. April 2020)

So, es wird Zeit diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung zu holen! 

Ich habe die letzten Tage genutzt um alle möglichen Threads zu Konger durchzulesen, jedoch wird es eher unübersichtlicher statt klarer.

Dieses Jahr würde ich gerne vermehrt mit dem Carolina Rig und Dropshot auf Zander gehen, daher möchte ich gerne mal eine Rute mit Solid Tip probieren. 

Der See hat keine Hinternisse, wenig Struktur, ist überall ca 180cm tief und hat sehr viele Krebse drin, daher ist der Plan an einer leichten Rute das CRig mit Krebsimitaten ordentlich zu testen und auch mal zum Forellen Fischen zu missbrauchen oder nen leichten chebu zu fischen.Kerngebiet soll aber auf alle Fälle das Finessefischen sein. 

Da ich als Jigge die alte Version der yasei aspius 7-28g fische suche ich ein eher feines Stöckchen, das eher auf der leichten Seite für das eigentliche Zanderangeln ist. 

Im Fokus stehen die Street u Street Air Serie, Ultris und Kastmaster, Länge um die 2 Meter. 
Was sagt ihr? Fischt Die oben genannten ruten jemand? 
Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Bravissimo (25. Juni 2020)

Was ich so über die Streeto Air lese würde ich dir abraten. Das wenige Gewicht macht sie für Brüche sehr anfällig. 

Hab seit ca 2 Wochen eine Streeto Double 210. Durch die 2 Spitzen echt genial. 
Der Griff liegt super in der Hand und die Rückmeldung klasse. Bis jetzt bin ich nur mit der Solidtip unterwegs weil ich mit 2 bis 2,5" Gummi und 3,5gr jig auf Barsche und Forellen geh. 

Hatte ja nur Troker Ruten die für ihr Geld echt super sind, aber eine Streeto hat schon auch was.


----------



## Carphunter87 (3. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mir auch die Streeto AIr bestellt, diese aber wieder zurück geschickt, da sie mir für das Geld tatsächlich etwas brüchig vor kam und mir absolut nicht lag.


----------



## TH_Z (22. Dezember 2020)

Moin! 

Ich muss auch einfach mal ganz doof fragen. 
Ich habe die Hybrid Power und die Stallion Zander uns Auge gefasst. Ich fische an einem Kanal der ca. 20m breit ist und eigentlich jigge ich fast nur. 
Hauptsächlich habe ich Köpfe von 7g -10g 
Da sind 15g schon eine Seltenheit. Die Gufis sind meisten 10cm - 12cm lang .... auch eher selten mal 15cm.
Jetzt meine Frage... 
Sind die 15g - 45g wurfgewicht zu viel? 
Und ist die hybrid power schon zu straff in der spitzenaktion? Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich eine Rückmeldung bekomme, wenn mein jig Kontakt zum Grund hat bzw. auf dem Grund aufkommt.

Mfg!


----------



## TH_Z (22. Dezember 2020)

Zielfisch Zander/Hecht 
Barsche habe ich das Gefühl sind nicht so breit vertreten ...


----------



## Bravissimo (7. Januar 2021)

Die Stallion Serie kenne ich nicht, aber man hört nur positives. 

Ich bin von der Konger Troker... Sehr geile Ruten für kleines Geld... Zur Konger Streeto Double Serie gewechselt. 

STREETO DOUBLE 210 (1-7/3-18)
STREETO DOUBLE 240 (1,5-10/5-25)
STREETO DOUBLE 270 (3-18/7-35)

Angefangen hat das ganze, da ich eine Streeto Double 210 sehr günstig bekommen habe. 
Die hat 2 Rutenspitzen. 
Eine UL mit 1-7 Gramm Wurfgewicht mit Solid Tip 
Eine L mit 3-18 Gramm Wurfgewicht 

Mit 3-18 Gramm bin ich momentan mit 5 bis 7 Gramm Jig an 8 bis 10cm Gummis unterwegs. Heute erst wieder einen Hecht mit 70cm gelandet. Größter Fisch war vor ca. 3 Wochen ein 95cm Hecht. 

Die UL Spitze nehme ich zum Angeln am Forellenbach. Meistens 3,5 gramm Jig an 5 bis 7,5 cm Gummi 

Danach hab ich mir die Streeto Double 270 gegönnt, weil mich die 210er so überzeugt hat. 

Die Rute wird auch wieder mit 2 Spitzen geliefert. 

Die 3-18 Gramm Spitze hat ein Solid Tip und eignet sich super für Dropshot und Finesse (Jika, Texas und Carolina,...) 

Die zweite Spitze hat 7-35 Gramm Wurfgewicht mit der ich auf Zander und Hecht angle. 
Köder sind zwischen 7,5 und 12,5cm mit 5 bis 14 gramm Jigkopf. 15 cm Gummis angle Ich kaum, die Erfolge sind mit 12,5cm Köder deutlich besser. 

Natürlich muss man sich auch zu Weihnachten beschenken. Deshalb hab ich die Serie mit der Streeto Double 240 komplettiert. Diese Rute wurde leider noch nicht Probegeangelt, was aber am Wochenende passieren wird. 

Die Ruten kosten knapp über 100 Euro. Aber man sollte bedenken, dass es eigentlich 2 Ruten sind. 

Das 2. Spitzenteil wird bei der 210 und 240 in einem Kunstoffrohr geliefert. So kann man das auch sicher im Kofferraum verstauen und transportieren. Die 270 wird leider in keinem Kunstoffrohr geliefert, aber die 2. Spitze lässt sich in einem DN50 HT Rohr aus dem Baumarkt verstauen. 

Das ist mal ein kleiner Einblick in die Konger Streeto Double Serie.


----------



## forpip (28. Juni 2021)

So, jetzt brauch ich auch mal den Rat der Kongerkenner hier!

Jetzt hab ich viel Gutes über die Stallion Hybrid L 2-14 gelesen, aber gerade HIER liest man, dass das untere Wurfgewicht eher bei 5g los geht, was mir zu schwer wäre. Speziell kleinere Spinner müssen bei mir so weit wie möglich fliegen.

Die Rute ist hauptsächlich für 1-3er Spinner, vielleicht mal ein 4er ( also so 2-6g), kleinere Blinker auch so bis 10g, zweitrangig soll aber auch noch ein bissl Gummi möglich sein. Zielfisch ist Forelle, aber es soll im Hausgewässer jetzt auch Zander geben 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Alternativ wär da noch die Stallion Strike Furion 2-12, vielleicht gar eine Troker? Gerade für Hinweise zu deren realen Wurfgewichten wären sehr Hilfreich!

LG!


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen, hat jemand von euch zufällig schon Erfahrungen mit den Konger Rollen?


----------



## Bravissimo (16. Dezember 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen, hat jemand von euch zufällig schon Erfahrungen mit den Konger Rollen?


Ich hatte die schon in der Hand aber dann nicht gekauft. Ich bevorzuge dann doch eher Ryobi Rollen an meinen Konger Ruten.


----------

